# a mis amigos sin hijos les revienta ver las fotos de mis hijos



## StartingOver (Martes a la(s) 2:34 PM)

pues eso, a mis "amigos" sin hijos les revienta ver las fotos de mis hijos. Son amigos de juventud, y como no tienen hijos no hacemos quedadas con hijos, solo les veo en plan como cuando eramos jovenes, por los viejos tiempos. Yo nunca les muestro fotos de mis hijos, solo cuando me lo piden, por sensibilidad, y noto que les revienta, es algo como masoquista. No dicen nada, pero ponen unas caras... es un poema. Se les para el habla, hacen algun comentario positivo para salir del paso y cambian de tema. Ellos siguen sin pareja y tienen casi 45 palos, ya parece que dificilmente tendran hijos, aunque siendo hombres aun tienen tiempo. No os fieis de los que dicen que no quieren ninios (mis amigos no lo dicen, pero hay mucha gente que si), al final la mayoria cuando pasa el tiempo y ve los hijos de los demas se les cae el mundo a los pies.

Y para los que todavia podais tenerlos, os aconsejo que lo hagais, es algo biologico, no se puede luchar contra eso, solo trae infelicidad, sobre todo a medio plazo cuando te das cuenta de que el tiempo ya paso y la oportunidad no vuelve. Y si no, hacedlo por las pensiones, jajaja


----------



## belenus (Martes a la(s) 2:36 PM)




----------



## Pirro (Martes a la(s) 2:37 PM)

A los que no tenemos hijos, los hijos de los demás no nos suele parecer un tema interesante de conversación salvo que tengan algún tipo de superpoder, alguna cualidad excepcional o alguna clase de deformidad. Así que cuando el típico padre razonablemente eñoñado con su larva random empieza a hablarte de ellas y a enseñarte fotos, no queda otra que sonreír empáticamente, decirles los bellas que son y aprovechar para ir al baño a mear.


----------



## grom (Martes a la(s) 2:38 PM)

StartingOver dijo:


> pues eso, a mis "amigos" sin hijos les revienta ver las fotos de mis hijos. Son amigos de juventud, y como no tienen hijos no hacemos quedadas con hijos, solo les veo en plan como cuando eramos jovenes, por los viejos tiempos. Yo nunca les muestro fotos de mis hijos, solo cuando me lo piden, por sensibilidad, y noto que les revienta, es algo como masoquista. No dicen nada, pero ponen unas caras... es un poema. Se les para el habla, hacen algun comentario positivo para salir del paso y cambian de tema. Ellos siguen sin pareja y tienen casi 45 palos, ya parece que dificilmente tendran hijos, aunque siendo hombres aun tienen tiempo. No os fieis de los que dicen que no quieren ninios (mis amigos no lo dicen, pero hay mucha gente que si), al final la mayoria cuando pasa el tiempo y ve los hijos de los demas se les cae el mundo a los pies.
> 
> Y para los que todavia podais tenerlos, os aconsejo que lo hagais, es algo biologico, no se puede luchar contra eso, solo trae infelicidad, sobre todo a medio plazo cuando te das cuenta de que el tiempo ya paso y la oportunidad no vuelve. Y si no, hacedlo por las pensiones, jajaja



Es curioso, segun te haces mayor vas viendo con absoluta claridad que a nivel biologico el unico objetivo en la vida, es tener hijos.


----------



## El pernales (Martes a la(s) 2:40 PM)

StartingOver dijo:


> pues eso, a mis "amigos" sin hijos les revienta ver las fotos de mis hijos. Son amigos de juventud, y como no tienen hijos no hacemos quedadas con hijos, solo les veo en plan como cuando eramos jovenes, por los viejos tiempos. Yo nunca les muestro fotos de mis hijos, solo cuando me lo piden, por sensibilidad, y noto que les revienta, es algo como masoquista. No dicen nada, pero ponen unas caras... es un poema. Se les para el habla, hacen algun comentario positivo para salir del paso y cambian de tema. Ellos siguen sin pareja y tienen casi 45 palos, ya parece que dificilmente tendran hijos, aunque siendo hombres aun tienen tiempo. No os fieis de los que dicen que no quieren ninios (mis amigos no lo dicen, pero hay mucha gente que si), al final la mayoria cuando pasa el tiempo y ve los hijos de los demas se les cae el mundo a los pies.
> 
> Y para los que todavia podais tenerlos, os aconsejo que lo hagais, es algo biologico, no se puede luchar contra eso, solo trae infelicidad, sobre todo a medio plazo cuando te das cuenta de que el tiempo ya paso y la oportunidad no vuelve. Y si no, hacedlo por las pensiones, jajaja



Pues cuando a las empoderadas/ Charo les dices que mola más tener un hijo que un perro les metes un torpedo en la línea de flotación de su orgullo que se hunde más rápido que una piedra en el río


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (Martes a la(s) 2:41 PM)

Porque saben que no son tuyos.


----------



## aventurero artritico (Martes a la(s) 2:41 PM)

los niños son un coñazo aguantarlos.

un ratillo vale .

tengo sobrinos y suficiente.


----------



## Plastidecor Ensangrentado (Martes a la(s) 2:45 PM)

Son picateclas tus amigos?


----------



## bloody_sunday (Martes a la(s) 3:34 PM)

Los hijos...de puta... Como los botellines por cajas... Fotos de hijos de puta pa quee eeee. 

Pd- tengo hijos y no enseño fotos a nadie de ellos, a nadie le interesa y pasó de postureo. Anda pa ya bobo con tus fotos.


----------



## Akira. (Martes a la(s) 3:42 PM)

Se rien de ti en el fondo, porque tienes carapadre, un empujacarritos y aguantabolsos.


----------



## amanciortera (Martes a la(s) 3:46 PM)

si no fuera un troll el que abre el hijo le diría que tener hijos hoy en día es una lotería mala, con todos los papeles para que salga mal, henbidia zero


----------



## kikelon (Martes a la(s) 3:49 PM)

StartingOver dijo:


> pues eso, a mis "amigos" sin hijos les revienta ver las fotos de mis hijos. Son amigos de juventud, y como no tienen hijos no hacemos quedadas con hijos, solo les veo en plan como cuando eramos jovenes, por los viejos tiempos. Yo nunca les muestro fotos de mis hijos, solo cuando me lo piden, por sensibilidad, y noto que les revienta, es algo como masoquista. No dicen nada, pero ponen unas caras... es un poema. Se les para el habla, hacen algun comentario positivo para salir del paso y cambian de tema. Ellos siguen sin pareja y tienen casi 45 palos, ya parece que dificilmente tendran hijos, aunque siendo hombres aun tienen tiempo. No os fieis de los que dicen que no quieren ninios (mis amigos no lo dicen, pero hay mucha gente que si), al final la mayoria cuando pasa el tiempo y ve los hijos de los demas se les cae el mundo a los pies.
> 
> Y para los que todavia podais tenerlos, os aconsejo que lo hagais, es algo biologico, no se puede luchar contra eso, solo trae infelicidad, sobre todo a medio plazo cuando te das cuenta de que el tiempo ya paso y la oportunidad no vuelve. Y si no, hacedlo por las pensiones, jajaja



Es lo que vende la progresía antifamilia y el feminazismo empoderante, haciéndole el juego al capitalismo, pero son tan lerdos que no lo ven. La trampa del capitalismo fué incorporar a ambos miembros de la pareja al mercado laboral para que fueran dependientes de por vida y no pudieran criar a sus hijos, y con esto normalizado, la siguiente generación vé inviable tenerlo. La segunda fase es importar mano de obra barata con hijos futuro-esclavos para seguir alimentando la rueda. Mientras, los progres se tragan el cuento y aceptan su rol de individualismo (sin hijos), relaciones del mismo sexo (sin hijos), y empoderamiento (sin hijos o cuando se dan cuenta los quieren tener a los 50 con los resultados esperables).
Los paises en los que fijarse, que ya dan marcha atrás, son los suecos, por ejemplo, donde ya es normal que un solo miembro ingrese y el otro asuma rol de crianza, y dando marcha atrás a sus catastróficas políticas de inmigración, en un intento desesperado de recuperar la natalidad autóctona antes de ser una minoría y darse por invadidos. Aquí, lejos de rectificar, seguimos al borrego a punto de despeñarse por el precipicio.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (Martes a la(s) 3:50 PM)

¿Y para que miran esas fotos? Lo normal es mostrar indiferencia hacia lo que ni te va ni te viene.


----------



## kikelon (Martes a la(s) 3:52 PM)

Pirro dijo:


> A los que no tenemos hijos, los hijos de los demás no nos suele parecer un tema interesante de conversación salvo que tengan algún tipo de superpoder, alguna cualidad excepcional o alguna clase de deformidad. Así que cuando el típico padre razonablemente eñoñado con su larva random empieza a hablarte de ellas y a enseñarte fotos, no queda otra que sonreír empáticamente, decirles los bellas que son y aprovechar para ir al baño a mear.



A mi cuando no tenía hijos también me parecía un coñazo escuchar a los padres que siempre hablaban de lo mismo, pero me interesaba la vida de mis amigos y sus hijos, porque son mis amigos y me preocupo por ellos y he jugado con sus hijos pequeños cuando no tenía los mios.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (Martes a la(s) 3:54 PM)

StartingOver dijo:


> pues eso, a mis "amigos" sin hijos les revienta ver las fotos de mis hijos. Son amigos de juventud, y como no tienen hijos no hacemos quedadas con hijos, solo les veo en plan como cuando eramos jovenes, por los viejos tiempos. Yo nunca les muestro fotos de mis hijos, solo cuando me lo piden, por sensibilidad, y noto que les revienta, es algo como masoquista. No dicen nada, pero ponen unas caras... es un poema. Se les para el habla, hacen algun comentario positivo para salir del paso y cambian de tema. Ellos siguen sin pareja y tienen casi 45 palos, ya parece que dificilmente tendran hijos, aunque siendo hombres aun tienen tiempo. No os fieis de los que dicen que no quieren ninios (mis amigos no lo dicen, pero hay mucha gente que si), al final la mayoria cuando pasa el tiempo y ve los hijos de los demas se les cae el mundo a los pies.
> 
> Y para los que todavia podais tenerlos, os aconsejo que lo hagais, es algo biologico, no se puede luchar contra eso, solo trae infelicidad, sobre todo a medio plazo cuando te das cuenta de que el tiempo ya paso y la oportunidad no vuelve. Y si no, hacedlo por las pensiones, jajaja



cuando tu tengas 60 años no vas a poder hacer una "cosita chulisima" de esas que salen en la tele y generan muchos "debates" y ganarte a pelito una pagina en la wikipedia para siempre
ellos si

a ver quien tiene envidia de quien entonces


----------



## Pom (Martes a la(s) 3:59 PM)

Poema la cara de las EX o antiguos rollos ya cuarentonas (evidentemente sin hijos en un 99%) cuando te las cruzas con tus hijos.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (Martes a la(s) 4:00 PM)

Es la envidia españorda.


----------



## Digamelon (Martes a la(s) 4:10 PM)

Pirro dijo:


> A los que no tenemos hijos, los hijos de los demás no nos suele parecer un tema interesante de conversación salvo que tengan algún tipo de superpoder, alguna cualidad excepcional o alguna clase de deformidad. Así que cuando el típico padre razonablemente eñoñado con su larva random empieza a hablarte de ellas y a enseñarte fotos, no queda otra que sonreír empáticamente, decirles los bellas que son y aprovechar para ir al baño a mear.



A los que tenemos hijos, los hijos de los demás tampoco nos son un tema interesante de conversación. También sonreímos empáticamente y miramos de escaparnos al baño a mear con máxima celeridad.


----------



## RatRace (Martes a la(s) 4:11 PM)

Ya sabemos que a nivel biológico es lo más importante. El problema es que la biología no se adapta a las circumstancias actuales, donde una charo te puede meter en el calabozo con una denuncia, donde por mucho que eduques a tu hijo, en la escuela le van a meter 1000 mierdas y es inevitable que sus valores van a distar mucho de los ideales, donde va a vivir peor porque cada vez hay más deuda y las generaciones futuras lo van a pagar caro, donde hay más esclavitud en el mundo laboral que antes, donde está todo arrasado, etc.
Y sí, no lo voy a negar, porque no me gusta criar a niños y no me gustan en general.


----------



## remerus (Martes a la(s) 4:11 PM)

Pues lo mismo que cuando enseñan el álbum de bodas que te quieres tirar por la ventana, menudo coñazo.


----------



## Ser_tú (Martes a la(s) 4:12 PM)

Si les “revienta”, quizás no sean tus amigos


----------



## fieraverde (Martes a la(s) 4:12 PM)

StartingOver dijo:


> pues eso, a mis "amigos" sin hijos les revienta ver las fotos de mis hijos. Son amigos de juventud, y como no tienen hijos no hacemos quedadas con hijos, solo les veo en plan como cuando eramos jovenes, por los viejos tiempos. Yo nunca les muestro fotos de mis hijos, solo cuando me lo piden, por sensibilidad, y noto que les revienta, es algo como masoquista. No dicen nada, pero ponen unas caras... es un poema. Se les para el habla, hacen algun comentario positivo para salir del paso y cambian de tema. Ellos siguen sin pareja y tienen casi 45 palos, ya parece que dificilmente tendran hijos, aunque siendo hombres aun tienen tiempo. No os fieis de los que dicen que no quieren ninios (mis amigos no lo dicen, pero hay mucha gente que si), al final la mayoria cuando pasa el tiempo y ve los hijos de los demas se les cae el mundo a los pies.
> 
> Y para los que todavia podais tenerlos, os aconsejo que lo hagais, es algo biologico, no se puede luchar contra eso, solo trae infelicidad, sobre todo a medio plazo cuando te das cuenta de que el tiempo ya paso y la oportunidad no vuelve. Y si no, hacedlo por las pensiones, jajaja



Tu sabes que los moros y los morenos tienen hijos como churros , solo tienes que meter la polla en un bujero, lo haces indicar en el currículum y eso?


----------



## Bizarroff (Martes a la(s) 4:13 PM)

No tengo hijos pero tengo pelazo y muy largo y noto como eso les revienta a los putos calvos


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (Martes a la(s) 4:16 PM)

Ni me da envidia ni experimento necesidad de tenerlos. Eso es cosa de las mujeres. Si pudiese abstraerme de sus cuidados quizá, pero no me dejarían. No me veo empujando carritos por el parque ni yendo al ikea los domingos con la larva y la bigotuda en un xsara color blanco nevera, cara de hombre derrotado y pensando constantemente en el suicidio. Tampoco me veo con ganas o ilusión suficientes como para educar a un niño, y si viene torcido menos aún. Ver como esta sociedad decadente lo pervierte y corrompe hasta que el peso del mundo aplaste por completo su espíritu. Entonces yo me preguntaría ¿para qué? Lo cual me lleva al punto inicial, la vacuidad de la existencia y mi total ausencia de anhelos en ese sentido.


----------



## Fargo (Martes a la(s) 4:16 PM)

Pirro dijo:


> A los que no tenemos hijos, los hijos de los demás no nos suele parecer un tema interesante de conversación salvo que tengan algún tipo de superpoder, alguna cualidad excepcional o alguna clase de deformidad. Así que cuando el típico padre razonablemente eñoñado con su larva random empieza a hablarte de ellas y a enseñarte fotos, no queda otra que sonreír empáticamente, decirles los bellas que son y aprovechar para ir al baño a mear.



Total, si el chaval luego se va a hacer mayor y tendrá que remar igual que su padre, con unas condiciones aún peores porque los precios suben más rápido que los sueldos.


----------



## Galvani (Martes a la(s) 4:18 PM)

Es que a mí me viene uno hablándome siempre de sus hijos etc. y corto con el. A mi no me fastidia eso, me jode que crean que tengo envidia o algo así.

Hace años quedé con uno que se caso y tuvo un hijo para tomar algo en un bar de su barrio, dado que no le veía hace mucho (desde la boda) Pues viene la mujer con el hijo (recién nacido) en el carro. 

Me metió una chapa la mujer... El viaje de novios, que cuando me compraba un piso etc. Además la jeta comió la tapa del bar con ansia y casi todo ella. No he vuelto a quedar desde luego. No estoy para idolatrar a nadie.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (Martes a la(s) 4:19 PM)

Por raro que pueda parecer, tener hijos es un objetivo natural en la vida, aunque muchos lo nieguen.

Imagino que ver cómo gente cercana a ti (familiares, amigos...) lo han conseguido mientras que uno no despierta sentimientos de frustración, es completamente lógico.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (Martes a la(s) 4:26 PM)

Con la foto del niño deberia venir el coste a pie de foto. Yo tengo 2 y mi vecina mora del quinto tiene 4, me siento fatal.


----------



## el ejpertoc (Martes a la(s) 4:30 PM)

StartingOver dijo:


> pues eso, a mis "amigos" sin hijos les revienta ver las fotos de mis hijos. Son amigos de juventud, y como no tienen hijos no hacemos quedadas con hijos, solo les veo en plan como cuando eramos jovenes, por los viejos tiempos. Yo nunca les muestro fotos de mis hijos, solo cuando me lo piden, por sensibilidad, y noto que les revienta, es algo como masoquista. No dicen nada, pero ponen unas caras... es un poema. Se les para el habla, hacen algun comentario positivo para salir del paso y cambian de tema. Ellos siguen sin pareja y tienen casi 45 palos, ya parece que dificilmente tendran hijos, aunque siendo hombres aun tienen tiempo. No os fieis de los que dicen que no quieren ninios (mis amigos no lo dicen, pero hay mucha gente que si), al final la mayoria cuando pasa el tiempo y ve los hijos de los demas se les cae el mundo a los pies.
> 
> Y para los que todavia podais tenerlos, os aconsejo que lo hagais, es algo biologico, no se puede luchar contra eso, solo trae infelicidad, sobre todo a medio plazo cuando te das cuenta de que el tiempo ya paso y la oportunidad no vuelve. Y si no, hacedlo por las pensiones, jajaja



Y cómo sabes que tus hijos son hijos tuyos?


----------



## loquesubebaja (Martes a la(s) 4:30 PM)

grom dijo:


> Es curioso, segun te haces mayor vas viendo com absoluta claridad que a nivel biologico el unico objetivo en la vida, es tener hijos.



La pura verdac. 61 años. 34 años con mi bigotuda (buenas lentejas hace). Dos larvas. Y, por ahora, dos nietos.

La verdadera saluc. Haced caso a un viego.


----------



## Galvani (Martes a la(s) 4:31 PM)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Por raro que pueda parecer, tener hijos es un objetivo natural en la vida, aunque muchos lo nieguen.
> 
> Imagino que ver cómo gente cercana a ti (familiares, amigos...) lo han conseguido mientras que uno no despierta sentimientos de frustración, es completamente lógico.



¿No será que están hasta los huevos de que hable solo de sus hijos? Porque va a ser eso.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (Martes a la(s) 4:31 PM)

No lo soporto.
Recuerdo en especial el año 2010. La mayoría de los sucnors y sucnars en la galera les dio por tener cabezones. Íbamos a comer y era insufrible. Los más listos guapos deportistas y graciosos. Luego te enseñaban la foto y estaban al límite del down. Deje de comer con estos imbéciles. Que putisimo coñazo. A mi que cojones me importa tus putos hijos. Bastante hago que pago su educación woke. Perdí la pista de esa panda de manginas y empoderadas. Espero que se hayan kakunado.
Uno de los mayores aciertos de mi vida ha sido no tener hijos en España. En otro país fuera de la órbita globalista me lo hubiera pensado.





¿Debe la gente sin hijos pagar menos impuestos?


La gente que no tiene hijos debería pagar menos impuestos ya que consume menos servicios publicos: sanidad, educación, etc. Educar un hijo debe ser una obligación de los padres no de la sociedad. Conozco personas sin hijos que han dejado de trabajar en Europa básicamente por este motivo. Han...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Galvani (Martes a la(s) 4:33 PM)

loquesubebaja dijo:


> La pura verdac. 61 años. 34 años con mi bigotuda (buenas lentejas hace). Dos larvas. Y, por ahora, dos nietos.
> 
> La verdadera saluc. Haced caso a un viego.



Hay viejos listos y decentes y viejos tiroteables así que no vale lo que dices por edad. Y no eres tan viejo.


----------



## Charo afgana (Martes a la(s) 4:34 PM)

Carapadres dando el coñazo con las fotos de sus hijos,

el OP además quiere que le hagan la ola.


----------



## Ungaunga (Martes a la(s) 4:37 PM)

Pues justo iba a subir una foto de mi hijo al hilo. Tiene brazos y piernas y es una monada.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (Martes a la(s) 4:38 PM)

Si viviesen en un país normal tendrían hijos ya, pero gente que con 35 años sigue viviendo con los padres y le sumas mujeres inaguantables que tienen todo el estado y la ley detrás,...


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (Martes a la(s) 4:39 PM)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Ni me da envidia ni experimento necesidad de tenerlos. Eso es cosa de las mujeres. Si pudiese abstraerme de sus cuidados quizá, pero no me dejarían. No me veo empujando carritos por el parque ni yendo al ikea los domingos con la larva y la bigotuda en un *xsara color blanco nevera, cara de hombre derrotado y pensando constantemente en el suicidio. Tampoco me veo con ganas o ilusión suficientes como para educar a un niño, y si viene torcido menos aún. Ver como esta sociedad decadente lo pervierte y corrompe hasta que el peso del mundo aplaste por completo su espíritu. Entonces yo me preguntaría ¿para qué? Lo cual me lleva al punto inicial, la vacuidad de la existencia y mi total ausencia de anhelos en ese sentido.*



Muy duro Mileto, vas al hueso, como se nota que eres un filósofo de la antigua Grecia.


----------



## Vctrlnz (Martes a la(s) 4:40 PM)

StartingOver dijo:


> pues eso, a mis "amigos" sin hijos les revienta ver las fotos de mis hijos. Son amigos de juventud, y como no tienen hijos no hacemos quedadas con hijos, solo les veo en plan como cuando eramos jovenes, por los viejos tiempos. Yo nunca les muestro fotos de mis hijos, solo cuando me lo piden, por sensibilidad, y noto que les revienta, es algo como masoquista. No dicen nada, pero ponen unas caras... es un poema. Se les para el habla, hacen algun comentario positivo para salir del paso y cambian de tema. Ellos siguen sin pareja y tienen casi 45 palos, ya parece que dificilmente tendran hijos, aunque siendo hombres aun tienen tiempo. No os fieis de los que dicen que no quieren ninios (mis amigos no lo dicen, pero hay mucha gente que si), al final la mayoria cuando pasa el tiempo y ve los hijos de los demas se les cae el mundo a los pies.
> 
> Y para los que todavia podais tenerlos, os aconsejo que lo hagais, es algo biologico, no se puede luchar contra eso, solo trae infelicidad, sobre todo a medio plazo cuando te das cuenta de que el tiempo ya paso y la oportunidad no vuelve. Y si no, hacedlo por las pensiones, jajaja



Tu eres tonto!
Tus amigos puede que te tengan envidia porque tienes pareja y follas y ellos no.
No por tus larvas!


----------



## MAESE PELMA (Martes a la(s) 4:41 PM)

pues yo envidio al op


----------



## España está Madurando (Martes a la(s) 4:45 PM)

A ver si te han salido monguer y por eso te ponen caras .


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (Martes a la(s) 4:46 PM)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Si viviesen en un país normal tendrían hijos ya, pero gente que con 35 años sigue viviendo con los padres y le sumas mujeres inaguantables que tienen todo el estado y la ley detrás,...



España es la muerte en vida, no creo que se pueda decir en menos palabras León.


----------



## sada (Martes a la(s) 4:46 PM)

StartingOver dijo:


> pues eso, a mis "amigos" sin hijos les revienta ver las fotos de mis hijos. Son amigos de juventud, y como no tienen hijos no hacemos quedadas con hijos, solo les veo en plan como cuando eramos jovenes, por los viejos tiempos. Yo nunca les muestro fotos de mis hijos, solo cuando me lo piden, por sensibilidad, y noto que les revienta, es algo como masoquista. No dicen nada, pero ponen unas caras... es un poema. Se les para el habla, hacen algun comentario positivo para salir del paso y cambian de tema. Ellos siguen sin pareja y tienen casi 45 palos, ya parece que dificilmente tendran hijos, aunque siendo hombres aun tienen tiempo. No os fieis de los que dicen que no quieren ninios (mis amigos no lo dicen, pero hay mucha gente que si), al final la mayoria cuando pasa el tiempo y ve los hijos de los demas se les cae el mundo a los pies.
> 
> Y para los que todavia podais tenerlos, os aconsejo que lo hagais, es algo biologico, no se puede luchar contra eso, solo trae infelicidad, sobre todo a medio plazo cuando te das cuenta de que el tiempo ya paso y la oportunidad no vuelve. Y si no, hacedlo por las pensiones, jajaja



Que pesadilla


----------



## Espectrum (Martes a la(s) 4:46 PM)

Lo que pasa es que se la pelan mil tus hijos, como a mis amigos los míos. La envidia es al revés. El que está haciendo esfuerzos de tiempo y pasta somos nosotros :_(


----------



## sada (Martes a la(s) 4:47 PM)

Digamelon dijo:


> A los que tenemos hijos, los hijos de los demás tampoco nos son un tema interesante de conversación. También sonreímos empáticamente y miramos de escaparnos al baño a mear con máxima celeridad.



Así es, las larvas porculeras de los demás interesan cero.


----------



## Cipoton (Martes a la(s) 4:50 PM)

pesados que no tienen mas nada en su vida y te dan la chapa con sus hijos, me alegro de que exista la vacuna del covic, mis dies para la OMS y bill gates


----------



## SolyCalma (Martes a la(s) 4:54 PM)

¿La mayoría de la gente sin hijos está amargada? Pues probablemente, pero no creo que sea por no tenerlos, si no porque la mayoría está amargada en general, los que los tienen también.

Es evidente que a nivel biológico es nuestro objetivo y los seres vivos están diseñados a nivel físico, hormonal, etc para la reproducción, ahora bien, pienso que no es nada fácil, por un lado, tienes que encontrar una buena mujer y por otro tienes que tener un mínimo de solvencia económica tú o tu mujer para poder darles un mínimo de calidad de vida, aparte está también algo fundamental que es que sepas amar y educar a tus hijos, disposición a aprender y a dedicarles tiempo.

Teniendo en cuenta que la gran mayoría está amargada, no sabe amar ni educar, no tienen un duro, hay pocas mujeres buenas, pues comprendo, entiendo o veo bien que muchos no tengan descendencia.


----------



## R_Madrid (Martes a la(s) 4:56 PM)

Yo creo que te has montado una pelicula en la cabeza espectacular, cambian de tema porque tus hijos no les importan una putisima mierda


----------



## fieraverde (Martes a la(s) 4:58 PM)

Yo la semana que viene me voy a esquiar , te enseñaré fotos.


----------



## Furymundo (Martes a la(s) 4:58 PM)

StartingOver dijo:


> pues eso, a mis "amigos" sin hijos les revienta ver las fotos de mis hijos. Son amigos de juventud, y como no tienen hijos no hacemos quedadas con hijos, solo les veo en plan como cuando eramos jovenes, por los viejos tiempos. Yo nunca les muestro fotos de mis hijos, solo cuando me lo piden, por sensibilidad, y noto que les revienta, es algo como masoquista. No dicen nada, pero ponen unas caras... es un poema. Se les para el habla, hacen algun comentario positivo para salir del paso y cambian de tema. Ellos siguen sin pareja y tienen casi 45 palos, ya parece que dificilmente tendran hijos, aunque siendo hombres aun tienen tiempo. No os fieis de los que dicen que no quieren ninios (mis amigos no lo dicen, pero hay mucha gente que si), al final la mayoria cuando pasa el tiempo y ve los hijos de los demas se les cae el mundo a los pies.
> 
> Y para los que todavia podais tenerlos, os aconsejo que lo hagais, es algo biologico, no se puede luchar contra eso, solo trae infelicidad, sobre todo a medio plazo cuando te das cuenta de que el tiempo ya paso y la oportunidad no vuelve. Y si no, hacedlo por las pensiones, jajaja



tus amigos son normies que no pueden tener hijos
aqui tienes gente que odia el mundo
y obviamente no lo va a alimentar trayendo mas almas.


----------



## Furymundo (Martes a la(s) 4:59 PM)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> cuando tu tengas 60 años no vas a poder hacer una "cosita chulisima" de esas que salen en la tele y generan muchos "debates" y ganarte a pelito una pagina en la wikipedia para siempre
> ellos si
> 
> a ver quien tiene envidia de quien entonces



BRVTAL


----------



## Archibald (Martes a la(s) 4:59 PM)

Pirro dijo:


> A los que no tenemos hijos, los hijos de los demás no nos suele parecer un tema interesante de conversación salvo que tengan algún tipo de superpoder, alguna cualidad excepcional o alguna clase de deformidad. Así que cuando el típico padre razonablemente eñoñado con su larva random empieza a hablarte de ellas y a enseñarte fotos, no queda otra que sonreír empáticamente, decirles los bellas que son y aprovechar para ir al baño a mear.



Así es. De hecho a mí me pasa con los hijos de los demás a pesar de ser padre.

Me la pelan los hijos ajenos, especialmente el perfil de niño torpe con TDA, ese espécimen de larva es muy común entre hijos de sosiatas y demás gente basurilla.


----------



## Turguéniev (Martes a la(s) 5:02 PM)

Viendo los comentarios de gran parte del foro, entiendo por qué avanza la sociedad hacia donde avanza.

Os están comiendo la cabeza para que creais en el individualismo extremo. Os quieren atados al trabajo 24/7 y subyugados a un alquiler imposible.

No tendrás nada y serás feliz, que dicen por ahí, ¿no?


----------



## Kbkubito (Martes a la(s) 5:02 PM)

StartingOver dijo:


> pues eso, a mis "amigos" sin hijos les revienta ver las fotos de mis hijos. Son amigos de juventud, y como no tienen hijos no hacemos quedadas con hijos, solo les veo en plan como cuando eramos jovenes, por los viejos tiempos. Yo nunca les muestro fotos de mis hijos, solo cuando me lo piden, por sensibilidad, y noto que les revienta, es algo como masoquista. No dicen nada, pero ponen unas caras... es un poema. Se les para el habla, hacen algun comentario positivo para salir del paso y cambian de tema. Ellos siguen sin pareja y tienen casi 45 palos, ya parece que dificilmente tendran hijos, aunque siendo hombres aun tienen tiempo. No os fieis de los que dicen que no quieren ninios (mis amigos no lo dicen, pero hay mucha gente que si), al final la mayoria cuando pasa el tiempo y ve los hijos de los demas se les cae el mundo a los pies.
> 
> Y para los que todavia podais tenerlos, os aconsejo que lo hagais, es algo biologico, no se puede luchar contra eso, solo trae infelicidad, sobre todo a medio plazo cuando te das cuenta de que el tiempo ya paso y la oportunidad no vuelve. Y si no, hacedlo por las pensiones, jajaja



Lo que pasa es que es un coñazo. No es que no queramos perder el tiempo con vuestras chorradas. Es q tenemos mejores cosas que hacer. 
Es como las fotos de las vacaciones con la bigotua o con las remoras. Son cosas vuestras, no nuestras. Es diferente si te las enseña tu herman@, q entonces claro que interesa y hasta see presta atención.


----------



## Kbkubito (Martes a la(s) 5:03 PM)

Archibald dijo:


> Así es. De hecho a mí me pasa con los hijos de los demás a pesar de ser padre.
> 
> Me la pelan los hijos ajenos, especialmente el perfil de niño torpe con TDA, ese espécimen de larva es muy común entre hijos de sosiatas y demás gente basurilla.



Ahí le has dado. Y es mas, estos sujetos suelen ser hijos de los que les da por enseñar las fotos de su prole a la primera de cambio.


----------



## alas97 (Martes a la(s) 5:04 PM)

Lo normal es mostrar los niños, no las fotos.

en el super te venden marcos de cuadros con fotos de familias dentro, siempre con un negrocs. pero familia al final.


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (Martes a la(s) 5:05 PM)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> los niños son un coñazo aguantarlos.
> 
> un ratillo vale .
> 
> tengo sobrinos y suficiente.



Mejor un hámster


----------



## Carlos Jose Lopez (Martes a la(s) 5:06 PM)

A los que no tenemos hijos porque no nos ha apetecido, lo que nos da por culo de los que teneis hijos es que solo hablais de eso. Y para nosotros hay pocas cosas mas conazo y menos interesantes que un crio. Mis companeros de trabajo por ejemplo; que conazo, cualquier tontada que hacen o les pasa a sus crios, y te la tienen que contar. Que me importa una mierda tu mochuelo, que a ti se te cae la baba con sus tonterias, pero cono, prefiero que me hables de futbol.
El otro dia con un grupo de buenos amigos que antes molaban; antes hablaban de viajes, de historia, de literatura, de politica... Han tenido crios en los ultimos cinco anos, y desde entonces solo hablan de los crios; estuve con ellos un par de horas, y acabé hasta las pelotas del monotema.
Y que sacas un tema alternativo para intentar cambiar de tercio, y en menos de treinta segundos vuelve la burra al trigo.


----------



## Gatoo_ (Martes a la(s) 5:10 PM)

StartingOver dijo:


> Son amigos de juventud, y como no tienen hijos no hacemos quedadas con hijos, solo les veo en plan como cuando eramos jovenes, por los viejos tiempos.



Vamos, que ellos siguen quedando en cuadrilla y haciendo escapadas como siempre mientras tú estás en casa viendo una de Disney y jugando a las casitas...

...pero son ellos los que te tienen envidia


----------



## Talosgüevos (Martes a la(s) 5:11 PM)

StartingOver dijo:


> pues eso, a mis "amigos" sin hijos les revienta ver las fotos de mis hijos. Son amigos de juventud, y como no tienen hijos no hacemos quedadas con hijos, solo les veo en plan como cuando eramos jovenes, por los viejos tiempos. Yo nunca les muestro fotos de mis hijos, solo cuando me lo piden, por sensibilidad, y noto que les revienta, es algo como masoquista. No dicen nada, pero ponen unas caras... es un poema. Se les para el habla, hacen algun comentario positivo para salir del paso y cambian de tema. Ellos siguen sin pareja y tienen casi 45 palos, ya parece que dificilmente tendran hijos, aunque siendo hombres aun tienen tiempo. No os fieis de los que dicen que no quieren ninios (mis amigos no lo dicen, pero hay mucha gente que si), al final la mayoria cuando pasa el tiempo y ve los hijos de los demas se les cae el mundo a los pies.
> 
> Y para los que todavia podais tenerlos, os aconsejo que lo hagais, es algo biologico, no se puede luchar contra eso, solo trae infelicidad, sobre todo a medio plazo cuando te das cuenta de que el tiempo ya paso y la oportunidad no vuelve. Y si no, hacedlo por las pensiones, jajaja



Al ignore


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


TDS PTS, pero TDS TDS.


----------



## Ace Tone (Martes a la(s) 5:12 PM)

Biológicamente estamos diseñados para tener hijos, pero no estamos diseñados para vivir en pisos-colmena rodeados de cemento y de hormigón, estar todo el puto día mirando el móvil, ser explotados en trabajos de mierda por un mísero sueldo, pagar unos impuestos brutales a la Mafia-Estado, etc. Aquí solo pueden tener hijos con un mínimo de tranquilidad los funcionarios.

El ser humano es el único bicho viviente sobre la faz de la Tierra que se sabotea a sí mismo.


----------



## Gothaus (Martes a la(s) 5:14 PM)

grom dijo:


> Es curioso, segun te haces mayor vas viendo con absoluta claridad que a nivel biologico el unico objetivo en la vida, es tener hijos.



Esa es la única verdad que existe. La perpetuación de la vida.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (Martes a la(s) 5:17 PM)

StartingOver dijo:


> Y si no, hacedlo por las pensiones, jajaja




Qué pensiones?


----------



## usuario baneado (Martes a la(s) 5:17 PM)

Pues yo me compadezco de ti con la espada de Damocles sobre tu cabeza en Hezpaña


----------



## Freedomfighter (Martes a la(s) 5:20 PM)

No podemos luchar contra la Ley Natural, y en ella todos tenemos grabado a fuego en nuestros genes que debemos seguir el camino de la Vida a través de la descendencia, esa es la realidad nos guste o no, lo demás son excusas de mal pagador, o como la fábula de la zorra y las uvas, cada uno se auto engaña como quiere en ese y otros aspectos del instinto natural.

Por otro lado y de acuerdo a las circunstancias actuales, tambien se puede añadir a esa realidad, que ante un caso de auténtico cataclismo en la Humanidad, los que no tienen descendencia tendrán menos miedo y sufrirán menos ya que saben que solo ellos serán eliminados y no su prole, por lo tanto es, digamos, una cierta ventaja en ese tipo de escenarios apocalipticos que esperemos que no lleguen, aunque de acuerdo a los hechos actuales no es nada descartable.

Anyway, que cada cual haga lo que mejor le parezca y que también asuma las consecuencias de sus decisiones, sean para bien o para mal, el intentar criticar una decision o la contraria del prójimo es algo absurdo en esencia.


----------



## Tales90 (Martes a la(s) 5:46 PM)

StartingOver dijo:


> pues eso, a mis "amigos" sin hijos les revienta ver las fotos de mis hijos. Son amigos de juventud, y como no tienen hijos no hacemos quedadas con hijos, solo les veo en plan como cuando eramos jovenes, por los viejos tiempos. Yo nunca les muestro fotos de mis hijos, solo cuando me lo piden, por sensibilidad, y noto que les revienta, es algo como masoquista. No dicen nada, pero ponen unas caras... es un poema. Se les para el habla, hacen algun comentario positivo para salir del paso y cambian de tema. Ellos siguen sin pareja y tienen casi 45 palos, ya parece que dificilmente tendran hijos, aunque siendo hombres aun tienen tiempo. No os fieis de los que dicen que no quieren ninios (mis amigos no lo dicen, pero hay mucha gente que si), al final la mayoria cuando pasa el tiempo y ve los hijos de los demas se les cae el mundo a los pies.
> 
> Y para los que todavia podais tenerlos, os aconsejo que lo hagais, es algo biologico, no se puede luchar contra eso, solo trae infelicidad, sobre todo a medio plazo cuando te das cuenta de que el tiempo ya paso y la oportunidad no vuelve. Y si no, hacedlo por las pensiones, jajaja



La mayoría de la gente que no tiene hijos se arrepiente, es como dices no se puede luchar contra la propia biología eso solo provoca infelicidad.


----------



## ratoncitoperez (Martes a la(s) 5:48 PM)

Yo lo que noto a la gente sin hijos es que viven y actúan como eternos adolescentes. También me revienta los que los tienen y se llaman mutuamente papá/mamá.


----------



## piensaflexible (Martes a la(s) 5:48 PM)

Algunos hijos son más feos y cabezones q la ostia y pongo cara de esas que dices no x dolor, si no para intentar disimular no decir que cardos madre mia...


----------



## weyler (Martes a la(s) 5:48 PM)

No tengo hijos y tienes toda la razón


----------



## wililon (Martes a la(s) 5:49 PM)

grom dijo:


> Es curioso, segun te haces mayor vas viendo con absoluta claridad que a nivel biologico el unico objetivo en la vida, es tener hijos.



Como todas las especies, el único sentido de la vida es no extinguirse. No somos una especie elegida.


----------



## El Caga Chele (Martes a la(s) 5:54 PM)

StartingOver dijo:


> pues eso, a mis "amigos" sin hijos les revienta ver las fotos de mis hijos. Son amigos de juventud, y como no tienen hijos no hacemos quedadas con hijos, solo les veo en plan como cuando eramos jovenes, por los viejos tiempos. Yo nunca les muestro fotos de mis hijos, solo cuando me lo piden, por sensibilidad, y noto que les revienta, es algo como masoquista. No dicen nada, pero ponen unas caras... es un poema. Se les para el habla, hacen algun comentario positivo para salir del paso y cambian de tema. Ellos siguen sin pareja y tienen casi 45 palos, ya parece que dificilmente tendran hijos, aunque siendo hombres aun tienen tiempo. No os fieis de los que dicen que no quieren ninios (mis amigos no lo dicen, pero hay mucha gente que si), al final la mayoria cuando pasa el tiempo y ve los hijos de los demas se les cae el mundo a los pies.
> 
> Y para los que todavia podais tenerlos, os aconsejo que lo hagais, es algo biologico, no se puede luchar contra eso, solo trae infelicidad, sobre todo a medio plazo cuando te das cuenta de que el tiempo ya paso y la oportunidad no vuelve. Y si no, hacedlo por las pensiones, jajaja



yo creo que en realidad se las pela y no saben como salir del paso.


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (Martes a la(s) 5:55 PM)

lo que tu consideras "que les revienta" es que en realidad sienten una pena terrible por ti y te compadecen

son buuenos compas, da gracias


----------



## JimTonic (Martes a la(s) 5:59 PM)

StartingOver dijo:


> pues eso, a mis "amigos" sin hijos les revienta ver las fotos de mis hijos. Son amigos de juventud, y como no tienen hijos no hacemos quedadas con hijos, solo les veo en plan como cuando eramos jovenes, por los viejos tiempos. Yo nunca les muestro fotos de mis hijos, solo cuando me lo piden, por sensibilidad, y noto que les revienta, es algo como masoquista. No dicen nada, pero ponen unas caras... es un poema. Se les para el habla, hacen algun comentario positivo para salir del paso y cambian de tema. Ellos siguen sin pareja y tienen casi 45 palos, ya parece que dificilmente tendran hijos, aunque siendo hombres aun tienen tiempo. No os fieis de los que dicen que no quieren ninios (mis amigos no lo dicen, pero hay mucha gente que si), al final la mayoria cuando pasa el tiempo y ve los hijos de los demas se les cae el mundo a los pies.
> 
> Y para los que todavia podais tenerlos, os aconsejo que lo hagais, es algo biologico, no se puede luchar contra eso, solo trae infelicidad, sobre todo a medio plazo cuando te das cuenta de que el tiempo ya paso y la oportunidad no vuelve. Y si no, hacedlo por las pensiones, jajaja




pues si, me describes a mi mismo, yo siempre he querido tener hijos, pero no soy en plan amargado, a mi me encantan los niños y no he podido tenerlos porque siempre estaba de fiesta y borracho

pero también te digo, que el ser humano desea lo que no tiene, yo le digo a mis amigos abiertamente que me dan mucha enviadia y que envidio la vida que tienen con sus hijos, ellos me envidian por estar siempre saliendo y de fiesta con unas y con otras

Yo les miro con envidia y ellos con su cara de muertos en vida, y repito que me cambiaria por ellos pero lo que no hago es amargarme, si Dios no me llevo por ese camino pues habra que disfrutar de la libertad, lo que tienes que hacer es disfrutar lo maximo posible de lo que tienes


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (Martes a la(s) 6:00 PM)

Les revienta ver a un tío empujar un carrito?, Ok


----------



## cooperator (Martes a la(s) 6:00 PM)

Yo no tengo hijos pero mi pareja sí. Y la verdad, viéndolo tan de cerca os digo que no vale la pena. Es un currazo y dejas de dormir bien para siempre. El que sienta que se está perdiendo algo ya os digo que no es así.


----------



## Alex Cosma (Martes a la(s) 6:01 PM)

A continuación un *texto que no comparto en su defensa (siquiera implícita) del ESTADO de Bienestar (que yo afirmo como nocivo) y en su defensa del capitalismo (igual de nocivo que el ESTADO)*.

*Pero... *es un texto que *los que sí defienden al Estado* ("Estado bueno"), al bienestarismo y al capitalismo ("capitalismo bueno") *deberían aplaudir*, siempre y cuando, claro está, prefieran ser honestos con sus propias ideas bienestaristas, y no sinvergüenzas a los que todo les da igual y sólo miran por su culo de forma egotista.

Por lo demás, el texto hace referencia a una pareja que sí tiene hijos, pero sólo UN HIJO; por tanto, viendo que en la actualidad un hijo ya casi es familia numerosa, y que la gente se siente incluso orgullosa de no tener hijos, y que ya ni siquiera hay parejas, pues la cruda realidad nos indica que el texto está obsoleto en su análisis, porque ya estamos en la fase de extinción (que realmente es EXTERMINIO programado por el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL).

_*"Pareja Dinky" (Double Income No Kids Yet) o mejor aún, pareja mezquina.

La mujer de nuestro caso no tiene, por supuesto, ningún problema para quedarse embarazada de nuevo. Su pareja es perfectamente estable y feliz y el sueldo de su marido (ella no trabaja), sin ser nada del otro mundo, es más que suficiente para sostener una familia. Tampoco sufren el terrible lastre de una hipoteca. Son, en muchos sentidos, unos privilegiados. Al menos por comparación con otros muchos matrimonios.

Pues bien: no les da la real gana de tener más hijos. ¿Por qué? Según su versión oficial, para así poder darle a Íñigo -con sus diez años, muy criado ya- 'todos los caprichos'. Como lo leen. Si fuese verdad resultaría vergonzoso, pero es que además es falso de toda falsedad: la única razón es que sin más niños se tiene más dinero en el bolsillo y más tiempo para uno mismo. Puro y sencillo egoísmo. No hay más.

Esta cuestión de las parejas mezquinas (quienes pudiendo tener hijos -en plural- deciden no tenerlos) puede analizarse, como mínimo, desde tres puntos de vista: los efectos sobre la sociedad en su conjunto (la estafa intergeneracional); lo que eso supone para el futuro del hijo único en caso de existir éste (Íñigo); y las implicaciones a largo plazo para la propia pareja que toma la decisión. Vayamos por partes.

LAS TRES ESTAFAS GENERACIONALES Y EL MINADO ECONÓMICO DE LA SOCIEDAD

La egoísta práctica dinky supone una estafa para tres generaciones distintas. A saber: para la generación de los propios dinkies, para la de los padres de éstos y (acaso la más grave) para aquella de la que deberían haber formado parte los hijos que nunca tendrán (o en nuestro caso, el solitario Íñigo). Es decir, para la exigua generación de los niños de hoy.

La estafa a los padres

En primer lugar nos encontramos con la estafa moral que supone para los abuelos de Íñigo el que, mientras ellos lucharon para sacar una familia adelante dando así a los dinkies la oportunidad de venir al mundo y desarrollarse como personas, éstos por el contrario y de forma egoísta deciden no asumir el mismo esfuerzo que sus padres y privar así a otros (sus potenciales hijos) de la existencia que ellos han disfrutado. Y eso tan solo para poder regalarse una vida mejor y menos esforzada (también mas triste y solitaria, pero ésa es otra cuestión).

A esa estafa moral se suma una segunda estafa de tipo más bien sentimental: se priva a los propios padres, tras una vida de trabajo y sacrificio en pos de sus dinkies hijos, de la posibilidad de ser abuelos, con toda la carga de frustración que eso supone.

Desde un punto de vista económico y social, lo que la dinky couple hace es profundamente insolidario, casi criminal. Sus padres invirtieron en ellos durante años, tanto en su manutención y necesidades básicas como en su formación académica. Estamos hablando de una gran cantidad de dinero que podrían haber empleado en proporcionarse una mejor vida. También les dedicaron incontables horas de trabajo y atención, tiempo que podrían haber gastado en sí mismos de haber decidido no tener hijos. Tomaron además críticas decisiones sobre su destino vital y profesional que muy probablemente no hubieran tomado de no tener que preocuparse de una familia. Es decir: sacrificaron tiempo, dinero y redujeron su horizonte vital para que ellos pudieran venir al mundo y llegar a ser adultos. Para darles la oportunidad de existir.

Con ello no sólo tuvieron el gozo único de ver crecer a su descendencia (¡ser padres!), sino que también brindaron a la sociedad nuevos trabajadores que sostuvieran las estructuras públicas, y jóvenes consumidores, imprescindibles para el crecimiento económico. Nuevos individuos, susceptibles de pensar en nuevos conceptos y de inventar nuevas tecnologías. O como mínimo individuos que demandasen dichos conceptos y tecnologías para que otros se vieran obligados a proporcionárselos. Trayendo al mundo niños e invirtiendo tiempo, esfuerzo y dinero en ellos, no sólo se realizaban como individuos sino que estaban invirtiendo en el sostenimiento futuro de TODA la sociedad y asegurando la transmisión cultural entre generaciones. Estaban, en definitiva, cumpliendo con la comunidad en un sentido material y respondiendo para con el propio legado cultural que ellos habían heredado de las generaciones que los habían precedido.

Sin embargo, ¿qué hace el dinkie? Éste, de forma miserable (y bastante cegata, puesto que no hay mayor felicidad que la de ser padre), decide no tener descendencia para poder ir más de vacaciones (y más lejos), comprar más artilugios de última tecnología y no perderse éste o aquél musical de moda. Para poder salir cuando quiera sin el ancla de unos niños y vivir con menos agobios y responsabilidades. Para permitirse más caprichos, mejor ropa, y dormir hasta más tarde. Para no cambiar pañales ni escuchar lloros. Para no tener problemas con un adolescente rebelde.

Con ello destruye la transmisión de su propia cultura y costumbres, condenándola a la extinción, hipoteca el futuro de pensiones y sanidad, y destroza las posibilidades de crecimiento futuro de la economía, dejando además (y esto es lo más importante) sin la posibilidad de existir y disfrutar de la vida a esos hijos que nunca tendrá, es decir, negándoles a otros seres humanos lo mismo que él ha disfrutado. Y hace todo eso en contraste con el lógico, natural y positivo comportamiento de sus propios padres. He ahí la gran estafa a los que le precedieron. Niega a otros lo que él disfrutó.

La estafa a la propia generación

Los dinkie también estafan a su propia generación. El mecanismo de esta estafa es muy simple, y ya está implícitamente explicado en el epígrafe anterior: mientras otras parejas invierten su trabajo, tiempo y fondos, y restringen el abanico de sus opciones vitales, teniendo una descendencia que transmita su cultura y haga funcionar la sociedad, ellos insolidariamente ponen en peligro todo lo anterior a cambio de su propio beneficio y comodidad. En este punto es necesario añadir algo muy importante: la terrible injusticia de que quienes cumplen con la sociedad, y con la herencia recibida, reciben prácticamente el mismo tratamiento fiscal, y obtienen finalmente la misma pensión, que aquellos que no contribuyen a la marcha de la comunidad sino que la ponen al borde del precipicio con su egoísmo. Y no sólo esto: además quienes son padres, y precisamente por haber decidido serlo, tendrán más difícil costearse un plan privado de pensiones cuando son ellos con su prole quienes están ayudando a que el sistema pueda seguir existiendo. Los que por el contrario, con su decisión de no traer niños al mundo, están abocando al sistema público de pensiones al hundimiento, son escandalosamente los que disponen de más dinero para proporcionarse una jubilación privada. Esta situación es una vergüenza total y una sangrante injusticia.

La estafa a las generaciones nacientes

Muy probablemente la peor de todas. ¿Recuerdan lo que mencionaba la madre del comienzo de la entrada? Ella había decidido no tener más hijos para, supuestamente, darle un mejor futuro a Íñigo. Pues bien, precisamente por la hipócrita decisión de tantas y tantas parejas como ellos (más de tres millones, según los últimos datos; tantas como parejas cumplidoras) la generación de Íñigo va a tener las cosas muchísimo más duras y difíciles a lo largo de su vida. No sólo Íñigo no va a disfrutar de ninguna ventaja, sino que todo va a ser peor para él de lo que lo fue para sus padres.


Y es muy fácil de entender. La gigantesca proporción de parejas mezquinas en nuestra sociedad está destruyendo la fuerza de trabajo española: se estima que en una sola generación el número de españoles autóctonos en edad laboral se va a reducir en un 35-40%: es decir, casi a la mitad. Un auténtico suicidio cultural; la muerte de una nación. ¿Los efectos? Además de tener que abrir las puertas a una inmigración astronómica (mayor proporcionalmente que la que sociedad alguna haya recibido nunca) tendremos un estancamiento del crecimiento económico (sin aumento poblacional no puede haber apenas desarrollo por no haber, ni aumento de la fuerza de trabajo, ni de la demanda y el consumo).

Éste estancamiento implica a su vez muy poca creación de empleo (menos oportunidades por tanto para Íñigo) y una mayor carga impositiva para todos los trabajadores. ¿Por qué? Porque al haber muchos menos currantes disponibles (por no haber nacido) las cargas públicas (crecientes además por el envejecimiento) se han de repartir entre menos individuos. Además de eso, al estar muy limitado el crecimiento, tampoco por ese lado se incrementan los ingresos del Estado (como consecuencia de los estancados beneficios empresariales) lo que supone, de nuevo, más peso en los hombros de los Íñigos de turno. Y todo eso mientras nuestro niño, ya adulto, ve agonizar su cultura y tiene que desarrollar su vida en una sociedad descoyuntada e irreconocible para él. Completamente distinta a la que conoció en su niñez. Muchas gracias, mamá, por no haberle dado hermanos a Íñigo. Te lo agradecerá eternamente.

He aquí la repugnante estafa a los niños actuales y a los que aún no han nacido.

UNA VIDA MUCHO MÁS POBRE E INESTABLE PARA ÍÑIGO

En el punto anterior hemos comenzado a ver cómo, en muchísimos sentidos, la vida de Íñigo va a ser muy difícil precisamente por el egoísmo mostrado por sus padres al no querer darle hermanos. Pero, además de la mayor carga impositiva sobre sus hombros; la sociedad desunida en la que habrá de vivir; la posibilidad de que él no disfrute de unos servicios públicos que sus padres sí conocieron; o las menores oportunidades laborales -además de tener que traer al mundo sus propios hijos y los que sus padres no trajeron-; también en un sentido familiar y sentimental su vida va a resultar significativamente peor.


Analicémoslo. Todos los autores, de izquierdas, derechas, o cualquier otra denominación posible, coinciden en que no existe red asistencial como la que ofrece la familia. Nunca ninguna para-estructura estatal va a poder ofrecer los 'servicios' y el sostén económico que ofrece la familia a cada uno de los individuos que la forman. ¿En cuántas ocasiones la familia resulta fundamental para poder hacer frente a una mala racha económica? ¿Para incluso poder tener un techo sobre nuestras cabezas si las cosas van realmente mal dadas? Coincidirán conmigo en que en muchas ocasiones sin el empujón financiero de un familiar es imposible poner en marcha un negocio. ¿Y cuántas veces un primo u otro tipo de familiar es la vía por la que encontramos un empleo? También son los familiares quienes dan consejo y nos brindan su experiencia, e incluso quienes nos cuidan en caso de enfermedad o accidente. Pues bien. Díganle adiós a todo eso: la famosa familia extensa española está herida de muerte y va a desaparecer en un par décadas. Olvídense de dar o recibir apoyo o ayuda de hermanos, primos, sobrinos o similares, porque todo eso va a dejar de existir. ¿Y saben quién no va a disponer de ello en absoluto? Exacto. Íñigo.

Íñigo puede irse olvidando de encontrar trabajo gracias a un hermano, o de recibir un préstamo de él si lo necesita. De quedarse en su casa. De montar un negocio juntos. De recibir el consejo o el apoyo moral del mismo ante un problema o una desgracia. Porque Íñigo estará solo. (Eso sí, antes habrá tenido 'muchos caprichos').

Estará solo también para soportar la carga (tanto en tiempo y dedicación, como en dinero) de sus padres cuando éstos sean ancianos. No podrá repartírsela con ningún otro. Y que no espere mucha ayuda del Estado porque, para entonces, los servicios públicos estarán quebrados precisamente por esa especie de política del hijo único espontánea que se da en España.

Pero las cosas no terminan ahí, porque Íñigo nunca sabrá lo que es formar parte de una gran cena navideña. Nunca irá al fútbol con ellos ni saldrán juntas su familia y la de su hermano. No sabrá lo que es tener cuñados o cuñadas. Todo eso, para Íñigo, será imposible. Pero, ¡eh!, de niño habrá disfrutado de una Playstation... Muchas gracias mamá.

Y no sólo lo sufrirá Íñigo. Supongamos que consigue una estabilidad sentimental y, él sí, forma una familia que merezca tal nombre. En tal caso, sus hijos nunca sabrán lo que es tener tíos que les enseñen y ayuden en la vida. Ni tendrán nunca primos. Y todo lo que antes hemos aplicado a Íñigo, se dará en ellos con todavía más fuerza. Que se lo agradezcan a su abuela.

¡Y qué decir si Íñigo nunca llega a tener dicha pareja estable y definitiva! (Algo, por otra parte, tan común) En ese caso sí que estará absolutamente solo. Imagínense su madurez y su vejez. Imaginen su soledad y desamparo no sólo sentimental, sino también material: ni un hermano, ni un sobrino, ni siquiera un cuñado o cuñada viudos. Nada de nada. ¡Y que no le toque la desgracia de alguna enfermedad o accidente! De nuevo tendrá que agradecérselo todo a su madre, la cual, por su parte, jamás sabrá lo que es tener nietos. Y todo el cúmulo de experiencias, costumbres, cultura y sabiduría de esa familia morirá con ellos sin aprovecharle a nadie.

Estoy seguro de que, en su lecho de muerte, Íñigo le agradecerá a su madre todos los 'caprichos' que le dio de adolescente. La 'mejor vida' que le proporcionó al no darle hermanos.

LAS IMPLICACIONES A LARGO PLAZO PARA LOS PROPIOS DINKIES

Como bien señalaba Mark Steyn, en ninguna época como en la actual se vive bajo una ilusión de permanencia tan poderosa. La gente parece haber olvidado verdades tan evidentes como que todos hemos de envejecer y morir y que nada asegura que nuestra sociedad no se hunda y desaparezca como tantas otras a lo largo de la historia.

En particular, nuestros queridos dinkies parecen pensar que ellos van a ser jóvenes para siempre. En muchos casos ni siquiera se dan cuenta de que entran de lleno en esa categoría, la de parejas dinkies. Piensan que tienen tiempo, que aún son jóvenes. ¿Tiene mucho tiempo para tener hijos -noten el plural- una mujer que, con treinta y cinco años, se esté planteando tener el primero? Ya puede ponerse las pilas, y esperemos que la naturaleza no le gaste una broma cruel: el descenso de la fertilidad femenina comienza a partir de los 32 años aproximadamente...

¿Se les ha ocurrido pensar a nuestros mezquinos dinkies lo que se están perdiendo? Nunca sabrán lo que es ver crecer a sus hijos, a la sangre de su sangre. Nunca sabrán lo que es verles jugar, hacerse mayores, echarse novia o novio, darles nietos. Nunca sabrán lo que es todo ello. Nunca les verán imitar sus gestos o su vocabulario, ni tendrán la oportunidad de legarles toda su experiencia y de enseñarles a vivir. ¿A cambio de qué están renunciando a eso? ¿Unas vacaciones en Cancún? ¿Fines de semana en paradores? ¿Televisores de plasma? ¿Cambiar de coche más a menudo?

¿Y se han parado a pensar que nunca tendrán nietos?

Bueno, olvidémonos de todo eso. En lugar de apelar a sus instintos naturales, a sus sentimientos y a su sentido común, apelemos a su egoísmo, que parece que es la única emoción humana que les guía. ¿Han pensado en la vejez de soledad y desamparo que les espera?

Quizás sean de los que todavía se engañan pensando que siempre tendrán la Seguridad Social y los demás organismos públicos asistenciales. Si ese es el caso, será mejor que se vayan desengañando ya que, gracias a su decisión de no tener hijos (o de no tener más que uno), además de vernos obligados a retrasar la edad de jubilación de forma significativa, todos esos dispositivos públicos en los que confían van a estar bajo mínimos o directamente acabados. Y llegados a ese punto, y dado que no quisieron tener hijos, ¿qué apoyo económico y asistencial creen que van a tener?

Por otro lado, esperemos que enfermedades y desgracias les respeten en su vejez, porque si no, no quiero ni pensar por lo que van a pasar...

¿Y cuando finalmente les falte su marido o su mujer? ¿Son conscientes de la situación en la que quedarán entonces?

Bueno, supongo que siempre les quedará el chalé que pudieron comprarse con lo que ahorraron en incómodos bebés.*_


----------



## Alex Cosma (Martes a la(s) 6:02 PM)

Con el hilo conductor sobre el supuesto "derecho" a no tener hijos, escribí *"LOS DERECHOS NO EXISTEN"*. 






LOS "DERECHOS" NO EXISTEN


Al igual que confundimos comodidad con libertad, también estamos muy errados en el asunto de los “derechos” ... Los humanos tenemos tres cerebros, el reptiliano (instinto), el sistema límbico (emociones) y el neocortex (intelecto); esto es muy resumido, pero para que nos entendamos, ¿de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Don Silverstein (Martes a la(s) 6:02 PM)

¿Son tuyos?


----------



## Botones Sacarino (Martes a la(s) 6:02 PM)

StartingOver dijo:


> pues eso, a mis "amigos" sin hijos les revienta ver las fotos de mis hijos. Son amigos de juventud, y como no tienen hijos no hacemos quedadas con hijos, solo les veo en plan como cuando eramos jovenes, por los viejos tiempos. Yo nunca les muestro fotos de mis hijos, solo cuando me lo piden, por sensibilidad, y noto que les revienta, es algo como masoquista. No dicen nada, pero ponen unas caras... es un poema. Se les para el habla, hacen algun comentario positivo para salir del paso y cambian de tema. Ellos siguen sin pareja y tienen casi 45 palos, ya parece que dificilmente tendran hijos, aunque siendo hombres aun tienen tiempo. No os fieis de los que dicen que no quieren ninios (mis amigos no lo dicen, pero hay mucha gente que si), al final la mayoria cuando pasa el tiempo y ve los hijos de los demas se les cae el mundo a los pies.
> 
> Y para los que todavia podais tenerlos, os aconsejo que lo hagais, es algo biologico, no se puede luchar contra eso, solo trae infelicidad, sobre todo a medio plazo cuando te das cuenta de que el tiempo ya paso y la oportunidad no vuelve. Y si no, hacedlo por las pensiones, jajaja




En mi entorno el 70% o más de las mujeres que conozco que tienen 40-45 años no tienen hijos, el 30% restante que tiene alguno generalmente salvo excepciones solo uno y que lo tuvieron ya in-extremis con 30 y muy largos o incluso 40, muchas de ellas incluso tuvieron que recurrir a técnicas de estas de reproducción asistida.


En unos pocos años estarán rodeadas de gatos, antidepresivos llevarán el pelo corto y los pelos del sobaco teñidos de azul o morado.


----------



## Minsky Moment (Martes a la(s) 6:04 PM)

Hilo para averiguar qué usuarios tienen hijos o no en el foro. La empresa de recopilación de datos agradece la cortesía.


----------



## Alex Cosma (Martes a la(s) 6:04 PM)

**

*HA SIDO PUBLICADO "ERÓTICA CREADORA DE VIDA. PROPUESTAS ANTE LA CRISIS DEMOGRÁFICA"*

El texto estudia los datos sobre demografía y natalidad, en nuestro país y en todo el mundo, mostrando que hay un desplome de los nacimientos, que en pocos años, 15 ó 20, establecerá en todo el planeta una situación de emergencia. Al hacerlo, enfatiza que España es el país más envejecido, más aún que Japón y Corea, aunque a diferencia de éstos, aquí no hay libertad para debatir el asunto, de manera que la inmensa mayoría de la población ignora no sólo su gravedad sino incluso su existencia.
El apartado titulado *"Causas estructurales de la desnatalidad"*, se ocupa de 14 factores causales, entre los que el más importante, a mi juicio, es la "Persecución del erotismo heterosexual". Éste es el decisivo, sin negar la importancia de los trece restantes, y sobre él hay que operar para resolver un problema que empieza a virar desde lo grave a lo aterrador.
El capitulo "*¿Qué acontecerá en una economía de escasez mundial de mano de obra?*" indaga las consecuencias económicas y sociales de la mengua de fuerza laboral. Su lectura provoca inquietud y desasosiego, pero así de tremenda es la situación. Ciertamente, la emigración no es la solución, por cuanto todos los países pobres emisores de mano de obra hacia los países ricos del Norte se están quedando sin población, de manera que en sólo 10-15 años no habrá trabajadores extranjeros que hacer venir a España.
La parte más enjundiosa del libro es la dedicada a la investigación de la causa principal del genocidio global en curso, la perturbación gravísima de la vida relacional, erótica, amorosa y libidinal de la población heterosexual, por la intervención estatal e institucional en estos asuntos. Al ser agredido y perseguido, demonizado y prohibido de facto, el erotismo natural por las instituciones del Estado y las jaurías mercenarias a su servicio, se ha producido un desencuentro de proporciones colosales entre féminas y varones, lo que hace que esté derrumbándose la actividad amatoria hetero y, como resultante, el número de nacimientos, que decrecen rápidamente cada año a la vez que suben en flecha las defunciones. Avanzamos a buen ritmo hacia una península Ibérica "vacía" de seres humanos... Nada anuncia mejor esto que la constitución desde el poder de la "mujer poli-frígida", a través de terroríficas operaciones de ingeniería social y adoctrinamiento ilimitados de las masas, como fémina artificialmente desinteresada e incluso hostil a lo erótico y sexual (por tanto, en lo maternal), salvo en sus expresiones más degradadas.
En el capítulo *"Del amor y del desamor" *examino las condiciones sociales, políticas, culturales y económicas necesarias para que el problema se resuelva, para superar lo que los demógrafos denominan "trampa de la baja natalidad", o situación irreversible en la que nuestro país se encuentra. La principal conclusión es que hay que establecer una sociedad matriarcal adecuada a las condiciones del siglo XXI, en la que prevalezca lo femenino maternal y no-maternal, en oposición al actual régimen neo-patriarcal capitalista defendido por el Ministerio de Igualdad, el resto del Estado y todos los gobiernos. Esta es la solución, la única solución.
En el apartado titulado *"El instinto erótico-sexual"* establezco las bases de una revolución del erotismo, que otorgue a éste la grandeza y la magnificencia que ha ido perdiendo en el último medio siglo. En él estudio la relación entre el amor y el sexo, el Eros creador del vida y el no creador, la virilidad y la feminidad, el instinto y el deseo, el amor y la vida relacional, la libertad individual y una nueva vida familiar, además de otros asuntos. Analizo las seis fases en las que se origina la vida humana: el cortejo libre, el coito sublime fertilizador, los nueve meses de preñez, el alumbramiento, el año de amamantamiento natural de la criatura y la crianza hasta los tres años. Sin retornar a lo que en cada una de ellas está conforme con la naturaleza humana, no es posible evitar la catástrofe, en la cual perecerá de manera horrenda y prematura el 95-99% de la humanidad, más de 7.000 millones de personas, en los próximos treinta a cincuenta años.
En el capítulo *"Programa mínimo para fomentar la natalidad*" me atrevo a ofrecer soluciones, algunas de naturaleza inmediata.
Tenemos 5 años para tomar medidas, para frenar el deslizamiento hacia una situación dantesca, cuya verdadera condición las perversas fuerzas institucionales y gubernamentales que nos manipulan ocultan al gran público. Por tanto, no te preguntes qué va a pasar o qué van a hacer otros sino qué vas a hacer tú.
Quienes tienen ahora entre 25 y 50 años serán los más afectados por el torbellino exterminacionista y genocida puesto en marcha hace medio siglo por los poderes estatales y capitalistas globales. En particular, las mujeres situadas en esa franja de edad van a ser, están siendo ya, las victimas principales del gran brote de locura y maldad que está destruyendo a la humanidad. El libro explica cómo y por qué estamos ante la mayor agresión de la historia a las mujeres, cuyo meollo es la prohibición de facto de su sexualidad invocando "la liberación de la mujer", lo que esta creando masas inmensas de féminas frustradas en lo amoroso, relacional, afectivo y sexual, espantosamente solas, enfermas y deprimidas, a las que el Ministerio de Igualdad ordena drogar con psicofármacos, cuyas vidas, artificiales y antinaturales, son un infierno de dolor múltiple y angustia vivencial.








*EL GOBIERNO FEMINAZI DE PEDRO SANCHEZ OBLIGA AL I.N.E. A FALSIFICAR DATOS SOBRE DEMOGRAFÍA*

*





*


----------



## Cognome (Martes a la(s) 6:13 PM)

Vaya subnormal el op. Pero es explicable; todo el mundo se monta la película de que es envidiado por alguna mierda, sean niños, viajes, y cuando no lo logran, se montan una empanada, de que los demás sacan espumarajos por la boca, cuando les da igual.

Yo tengo un ex amigo que me tocaba los cojones con fotos de "sus niñas". Le expliqué que yo no era una tía, ni tampoco era padre, así que me la sudaban sus hijas, que encima eran feas; una gorda, y otra con unas orejas en soplillo a lo bestia.

La cosa acabó un día que estaba de vacaciones (él) por alemania y le pregunto "¿qué tal por Berlín? mándame algunas fotos" y va el subnormal, y manda 10 fotos de sus putas niñas jugando en parques de allí, fotos comiendo con su familia, y nada de allí.

Lo bloquee, para siempre, egoismo, y egoismo. Los padres de hoy es la cosa más afeminada y gay que hay, y encima dicen que les envidian. No hombre no; yo te envidiaria si estuvieras con tres rusas en un yate un mes entero, en alguna isla perdida, no esa puta mierda.

Conclusión; los casados con los casados, los solteros con solteros, los padres con los padres y dejad de dar el coñazo.


----------



## Catalinius (Martes a la(s) 6:15 PM)

Tengo dos parejas de amigos que no se han arrepentido jamás de no tenerlos y han estado rodeados de amigos con hijos.


----------



## Mission (Martes a la(s) 6:21 PM)

¿Envidia de tener hijos?


----------



## danivillasantos (Martes a la(s) 6:22 PM)

Pom dijo:


> Poema la cara de las EX o antiguos rollos ya cuarentonas (evidentemente sin hijos en un 99%) cuando te las cruzas con tus hijos.



Sinceramente, lo que más me gustaría en este mundo es tener un hijo con una mujer al menos 5 años más joven que yo y que mi ex, la que me dejó a los 36 después de 14 años, me tuviera de vecino y ella no tuviera hijos. Ahora está en 40 años.


----------



## 《Judas》 (Martes a la(s) 6:23 PM)

Lo que quiere disir el op es que no tiene amegos


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (Martes a la(s) 6:26 PM)

¿Se supone que me tengo que enternecer y se me tiene que caer la baba?

Yo cuando estoy con hijos de amigos les hago moñerías y si son un poco animados me lo paso teta con ellos, pero es que por lo general, me importan una puta mierda las fotos de la gente, ya sean de sus hijos, sus vacaciones o su puta madre en bicicleta. Una cosa es que se lo pidas tú o que te enseñen una o dos fotos por el devenir de la conversación, y otra es que te cuenten rollos macabeos o te enseñen 30 fotos del nene en la trona como si estuviera haciendo algo especial.


----------



## fary (Martes a la(s) 6:26 PM)

Ya te lo habran dicho pero lo mas probable es que a tus amigos las fotos de tu prole les genere indiferencia, hablar de ello o verlas es un mero tramite social que cuanto antes cese mejor. Habeis quedado en plan de cuando erais jovenes


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (Martes a la(s) 6:27 PM)

lo que hay es padres que son subnormales que creen que sus retoños son hermosos , graciosos y muy listos . y algunos son horrorosos,crueles y tontacos.


----------



## bronymaricøn (Martes a la(s) 6:31 PM)

Claro... todos te tienen envidia por tener hijos claro...


----------



## BStoker (Martes a la(s) 6:32 PM)

danivillasantos dijo:


> Sinceramente, lo que más me gustaría en este mundo es tener un hijo con una mujer al menos 5 años más joven que yo y que mi ex, la que me dejó a los 36 después de 14 años, me tuviera de vecino y ella no tuviera hijos. Ahora está en 40 años.



Tuvisteis tiempo en 14 años de ser padres, digo yo. Y si no lo fuisteis tampoco tendríais mucho interés ninguno de los dos


----------



## Shy (Martes a la(s) 6:38 PM)

StartingOver dijo:


> pues eso, a mis "amigos" sin hijos les revienta ver las fotos de mis hijos. Son amigos de juventud, y como no tienen hijos no hacemos quedadas con hijos, solo les veo en plan como cuando eramos jovenes, por los viejos tiempos. Yo nunca les muestro fotos de mis hijos, solo cuando me lo piden, por sensibilidad, y noto que les revienta, es algo como masoquista. No dicen nada, pero ponen unas caras... es un poema. Se les para el habla, hacen algun comentario positivo para salir del paso y cambian de tema. Ellos siguen sin pareja y tienen casi 45 palos, ya parece que dificilmente tendran hijos, aunque siendo hombres aun tienen tiempo. No os fieis de los que dicen que no quieren ninios (mis amigos no lo dicen, pero hay mucha gente que si), al final la mayoria cuando pasa el tiempo y ve los hijos de los demas se les cae el mundo a los pies.
> 
> Y para los que todavia podais tenerlos, os aconsejo que lo hagais, es algo biologico, no se puede luchar contra eso, solo trae infelicidad, sobre todo a medio plazo cuando te das cuenta de que el tiempo ya paso y la oportunidad no vuelve. Y si no, hacedlo por las pensiones, jajaja



Debemos vivir en mundos distintos porque cualquiera de mis amigos se cambiaría por mí que no tengo hijos, la única diferencia es que unos lo reconocen cuando no está la charo por medio y los otros cuando se colocan. Hijos adolescentes que si alguna vez se van de casa será con 40 años, mujera que a partir de los 50 le saldrán todos los problemas (mentales) que antes disimulaba sólo porque era más joven, trabajando ya sin motivación e intentando conservar la fantasía de la jubilación. Están muertos en vida y la mayoría lo saben.


----------



## 《Judas》 (Martes a la(s) 6:38 PM)

Si ya rondas los 40 y has preñao a una al borde de la menopausia, amego, disfrútalo pero no trates de presumir.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (Martes a la(s) 6:42 PM)

StartingOver dijo:


> pues eso, a mis "amigos" sin hijos les revienta ver las fotos de mis hijos. Son amigos de juventud, y como no tienen hijos no hacemos quedadas con hijos, solo les veo en plan como cuando eramos jovenes, por los viejos tiempos. Yo nunca les muestro fotos de mis hijos, solo cuando me lo piden, por sensibilidad, y noto que les revienta, es algo como masoquista. No dicen nada, pero ponen unas caras... es un poema. Se les para el habla, hacen algun comentario positivo para salir del paso y cambian de tema. Ellos siguen sin pareja y tienen casi 45 palos, ya parece que dificilmente tendran hijos, aunque siendo hombres aun tienen tiempo. No os fieis de los que dicen que no quieren ninios (mis amigos no lo dicen, pero hay mucha gente que si), al final la mayoria cuando pasa el tiempo y ve los hijos de los demas se les cae el mundo a los pies.
> 
> Y para los que todavia podais tenerlos, os aconsejo que lo hagais, es algo biologico, no se puede luchar contra eso, solo trae infelicidad, sobre todo a medio plazo cuando te das cuenta de que el tiempo ya paso y la oportunidad no vuelve. Y si no, hacedlo por las pensiones, jajaja



me hacen tanta gracia tus hijos como los perros de mis vecinos ....exactamente ninguna..


----------



## 《Judas》 (Martes a la(s) 6:42 PM)

Yo les diría a los jóvenes que preñen pronto y abundante, que no esperen a preñar en el tiempo de descuento.


----------



## Cicciolino (Martes a la(s) 6:44 PM)

StartingOver dijo:


> pues eso, a mis "amigos" sin hijos les revienta ver las fotos de mis hijos. Son amigos de juventud, y como no tienen hijos no hacemos quedadas con hijos, solo les veo en plan como cuando eramos jovenes, por los viejos tiempos. Yo nunca les muestro fotos de mis hijos, solo cuando me lo piden, por sensibilidad, y noto que les revienta, es algo como masoquista. No dicen nada, pero ponen unas caras... es un poema. Se les para el habla, hacen algun comentario positivo para salir del paso y cambian de tema. Ellos siguen sin pareja y tienen casi 45 palos, ya parece que dificilmente tendran hijos, aunque siendo hombres aun tienen tiempo. No os fieis de los que dicen que no quieren ninios (mis amigos no lo dicen, pero hay mucha gente que si), al final la mayoria cuando pasa el tiempo y ve los hijos de los demas se les cae el mundo a los pies.
> 
> Y para los que todavia podais tenerlos, os aconsejo que lo hagais, es algo biologico, no se puede luchar contra eso, solo trae infelicidad, sobre todo a medio plazo cuando te das cuenta de que el tiempo ya paso y la oportunidad no vuelve. Y si no, hacedlo por las pensiones, jajaja



CMs de larvas.


----------



## MrDanger (Martes a la(s) 6:45 PM)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> cuando tu tengas 60 años no vas a poder hacer una "cosita chulisima" de esas que salen en la tele y generan muchos "debates" y ganarte a pelito una pagina en la wikipedia para siempre
> ellos si
> 
> a ver quien tiene envidia de quien entonces




Saludos a las charos de telemáticos xD


----------



## elpaguitas (Martes a la(s) 6:47 PM)

que no quiero ver tus fotos, pesao!


----------



## danivillasantos (Martes a la(s) 6:48 PM)

BStoker dijo:


> Tuvisteis tiempo en 14 años de ser padres, digo yo. Y si no lo fuisteis tampoco tendríais mucho interés ninguno de los dos



Lo íbamos a tener justo después de que yo aprobara la oposición, lo cual ocurrió un año después de que me diera la patada. Por cierto, me dio la patada después de colocarse ella muy bien laboralmente. La mejor venganza, que creo que es lo que se merece, sería esa: que ella no tuviera hijos y que yo si los tuviera y con alguien más joven, e irme a vivir al mismo barrio. Sería maravilloso.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (Martes a la(s) 6:57 PM)

danivillasantos dijo:


> Lo íbamos a tener justo después de que yo aprobara la oposición, lo cual ocurrió un año después de que me diera la patada. Por cierto, me dio la patada después de colocarse ella muy bien laboralmente. La mejor venganza, que creo que es lo que se merece, sería esa: que ella no tuviera hijos y que yo si los tuviera y con alguien más joven, e irme a vivir al mismo barrio. Sería maravilloso.



porque sigues queriendola-odiandola obviamente , esa supuesta venganza no lo es mas que en tu delirio..


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (Martes a la(s) 6:58 PM)

danivillasantos dijo:


> Lo íbamos a tener justo después de que yo aprobara la oposición, lo cual ocurrió un año después de que me diera la patada. Por cierto, me dio la patada después de colocarse ella muy bien laboralmente. La mejor venganza, que creo que es lo que se merece, sería esa: que ella no tuviera hijos y que yo si los tuviera y con alguien más joven, e irme a vivir al mismo barrio. Sería maravilloso.



porque sigues queriendola-odiandola obviamente , esa supuesta venganza no lo es mas que en tu delirio..


----------



## Klapaucius (Martes a la(s) 7:02 PM)




----------



## Goyim desobediente (Martes a la(s) 7:04 PM)

StartingOver dijo:


> pues eso, a mis "amigos" sin hijos les revienta ver las fotos de mis hijos. Son amigos de juventud, y como no tienen hijos no hacemos quedadas con hijos, solo les veo en plan como cuando eramos jovenes, por los viejos tiempos. Yo nunca les muestro fotos de mis hijos, solo cuando me lo piden, por sensibilidad, y noto que les revienta, es algo como masoquista. No dicen nada, pero ponen unas caras... es un poema. Se les para el habla, hacen algun comentario positivo para salir del paso y cambian de tema. Ellos siguen sin pareja y tienen casi 45 palos, ya parece que dificilmente tendran hijos, aunque siendo hombres aun tienen tiempo. No os fieis de los que dicen que no quieren ninios (mis amigos no lo dicen, pero hay mucha gente que si), al final la mayoria cuando pasa el tiempo y ve los hijos de los demas se les cae el mundo a los pies.
> 
> Y para los que todavia podais tenerlos, os aconsejo que lo hagais, es algo biologico, no se puede luchar contra eso, solo trae infelicidad, sobre todo a medio plazo cuando te das cuenta de que el tiempo ya paso y la oportunidad no vuelve. Y si no, hacedlo por las pensiones, jajaja



Si tus niños son mulatos no das envidia a nadie.


----------



## mvpower (Martes a la(s) 7:05 PM)

Ya no vivimos en los 60,70, o mejor aún en la america de los 50, donde tener hijos era casi obligación. Más que nada por las buenas mujeres(ahora no saben nada de familia) , las antiguas costumbres, la buena alimentación, mayor inteligencia de la sociedad, los excasos impuestos, y en definitiva una calidad de vida o un mundo digno de vivirlo.

Ahora como vas a tener hijos con la basura inmunda que nos rodea en todos los sentidos. Donde no se gana un euro y ves como tu esfuerzo, sudur y sangre, acaba en manos de los parásitos que conforman el estado mafioso.

El funcivago alias parásito, está muy a gusto y es este individuo quien dejará descendencia en Españorda, ese, y los parias de la India, murunos, simios y demás ralea. Como no van tener hijos si les regalan el dinero que tu sudas.

Hablando claro el 99 por ciento de los que están teniendo hijos actualmente en España son la escoria de la sociedad.

Se va quedar un país en unas décadas... la
creme de la creme jajajajaj.

Ciertamente la gente siempre fue mala, pero el mundo... El mundo era bello


----------



## Bernaldo (Martes a la(s) 7:06 PM)

no se, igual vas a tener que replantearte qué amistades tienes... mal rollo da eso de sentir que a tus "amigos" le molesta que tengas descendencia, ¿no?


----------



## Rusty_Chicken (Martes a la(s) 7:27 PM)

Bernaldo dijo:


> no se, igual vas a tener que replantearte qué amistades tienes... mal rollo da eso de sentir que a tus "amigos" le molesta que tengas descendencia, ¿no?



Pues si, la verdad es que vaya mierda de amigos. Yo no he podido tener hijos y no me siento mal cuando estoy con los de mis familiares y amigos, al contrario porque me encantan los niños.

Lo que sí me jode bastante es cuando veo a gente que ha abortado porque en su momento no les convenía tenerlos pasear ahora con sus chiquillos como si fueran los padres del año. No entiendo cómo una misma persona puede albergar tanta contradicción dentro.


----------



## Paella de Chorizo (Martes a la(s) 7:27 PM)

Yo no pongo fotos de mis hijos en ningun lado, ni las enseño si no me preguntan.

Prefiero la privacidad y educarlos en ella.


----------



## etsai (Martes a la(s) 7:31 PM)

Es curioso, se pasan la vida buscando vivir experiencias... ¡¡Y se pierden la mejor de todas!!


----------



## Jevitronka (Martes a la(s) 7:33 PM)

Yo me lo paso de puta madre con los enanos de mis amigos


----------



## danivillasantos (Martes a la(s) 7:35 PM)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> porque sigues queriendola-odiandola obviamente , esa supuesta venganza no lo es mas que en tu delirio..



Queriendo, me da asco como persona. No digas tonterías.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (Martes a la(s) 7:40 PM)

la vida a los ,40-50 sin hijos ni pareja es excepcionalmente triste


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (Martes a la(s) 7:43 PM)

¿y esto qué pinta en el foro de economía? En fin, me iré a guardería a hablar de temas económicos y en el principal las historietas de turno...........al lio.

Yo tengo un hijo y si me enseñan fotos de otros hijos, pongo cara de circunstancias, no me interesa ver fotos de hijos de los demás. No me interesaba antes y tampoco ahora.

Nunca entenderé porque a las madres que se juntan y empiezan a hablar de las mierdas que hacen sus hijos. Mi hijo también caga pero no necesito propagarlo a los 4 vientos. Ni necesito ver en fotos las cacas que hacen sus hijos (si hay padres que les hacen fotos). En general no necesito ver fotos de los hijos de los demás, ya tengo bastante con el mío. 

Por eso yo creo que al OP lo que le ponen es cara de "Joder, ya está el pesao de nuevo enseñando fotos de los niños"


----------



## etsai (Martes a la(s) 7:44 PM)

∞/∞ dijo:


> Ah, vale, que eres experienciólogo, las has vivido todas y, para tí, haber tenido y tener a tus larvas es lo mejor que te pasó después de tantísimas experiencias.



Yo sé lo que es vivir soltero casapapi de farra semanal, lo que es tener novia chortina y meterle mano en un callejón, lo que es independizarme y tirarme el finde follando y haciendo bizcochos, lo que es viajar (no mucho porque LO ODIO), y también sé lo que es tener hijos, educarlos, aprender con ellos y sufrir para que no le rompan la pierna en un partido de fútbol en el que han ganado por la mínima.

Fíjate si he vivido vidas en 4 décadas. ¿Cuantas has vivido tú? La vida es tan asquerosamente larga que da tiempo a todo.

(Yo no enseñó fotos de mi vida privada a nadie, porque odio que me enseñen las suyas)


----------



## Gurney (Martes a la(s) 7:46 PM)

Claro que les revienta

Pero no por los chavales en sí mismos, que son la hostia y todavía no han sido destruidos. Es por el padre: un carapadre sin energía, emasculado y que conoce las distintas marcas y tallas de pañales, y las toallas-capa, y que chulea de carro de bebé de 1500 euros

Los pecados de la masa son terribles por su mediocridad y falta de potencia


----------



## sepultada en guano (Martes a la(s) 7:47 PM)

StartingOver dijo:


> pues eso, a mis "amigos" sin hijos les revienta ver las fotos de mis hijos. Son amigos de juventud, y como no tienen hijos no hacemos quedadas con hijos, solo les veo en plan como cuando eramos jovenes, por los viejos tiempos. Yo nunca les muestro fotos de mis hijos, solo cuando me lo piden, por sensibilidad, y noto que les revienta, es algo como masoquista. No dicen nada, pero ponen unas caras... es un poema. Se les para el habla, hacen algun comentario positivo para salir del paso y cambian de tema. Ellos siguen sin pareja y tienen casi 45 palos, ya parece que dificilmente tendran hijos, aunque siendo hombres aun tienen tiempo. No os fieis de los que dicen que no quieren ninios (mis amigos no lo dicen, pero hay mucha gente que si), al final la mayoria cuando pasa el tiempo y ve los hijos de los demas se les cae el mundo a los pies.
> 
> Y para los que todavia podais tenerlos, os aconsejo que lo hagais, es algo biologico, no se puede luchar contra eso, solo trae infelicidad, sobre todo a medio plazo cuando te das cuenta de que el tiempo ya paso y la oportunidad no vuelve. Y si no, hacedlo por las pensiones, jajaja



Vaya psicopajas, compadre.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (Martes a la(s) 7:48 PM)

danivillasantos dijo:


> Queriendo, me da asco como persona. No digas tonterías.



obviamente , es el amor-odio que surge tras un rechazo . hasta que no lo reconozcas como tal no lo superaras.


----------



## ATARAXIO (Martes a la(s) 7:49 PM)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> los niños son un coñazo aguantarlos.
> 
> un ratillo vale .
> 
> tengo sobrinos y suficiente.



Da muchísimo más trabajo un perro o un gato que cuatro hijos.
A los niños los envías al colegio y te olvidas todo el día.

A un perro no lo puedes dejar solo, es como tener a una persona dependiente y disminuida que se pone a gritar si no le atiendes y destroza todo. 

Un perro además por ley, no puede permanecer solo en casa por lo tanto es completamente dependiente, hay que bajarlo varias veces al día para que cague , mee y haga ejercicio que traducido a responsabilidad y dedicación, es como una jornada laboral continua , es decir lo mínimo 1.000 euros al mes. 

Luego está la comida. El pienso para perros ya está a precio de filetes de ternera. 

El veterinario es como un médico privado. Una limpieza dental cuesta unos 250 euros ....


----------



## optimistic1985 (Martes a la(s) 7:50 PM)

No sabéis que pereza dar ver fotos de los hijos de los demás.


----------



## lacg9 (Martes a la(s) 7:50 PM)

Los únicos que tienen 4 hijos en los países cobrizos son los putos negroides caribeños , en 2 generaciones más y los cobrizos no llegamos ni al 20% de la población literalmente , la seguridad y estabilidad que buscaban los caribeños cuando llegaron ya no habrá más porque ya no habrá más cobrizos , y lo mismo le pasará a España una vez los españoles sean minoría su país se parecerá más al país de donde viene la mayoría osea una mezcla entre Colombia y Marruecos


----------



## sepultada en guano (Martes a la(s) 7:52 PM)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Carapadres dando el coñazo con las fotos de sus hijos,
> 
> el OP además quiere que le hagan la ola.



Podia ser peor.
Diapositivas de la luna de miel de sus padres en Tenerife 1972.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (Martes a la(s) 7:59 PM)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> la vida a los ,40-50 sin hijos ni pareja es excepcionalmente triste



si , sobre todo sin perras...


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (Martes a la(s) 7:59 PM)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> la vida a los ,40-50 sin hijos ni pareja es excepcionalmente triste



si , sobre todo sin perras...


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (Martes a la(s) 8:00 PM)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> la vida a los ,40-50 sin hijos ni pareja es excepcionalmente triste



si , sobre todo sin perras...


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (Martes a la(s) 8:00 PM)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> la vida a los ,40-50 sin hijos ni pareja es excepcionalmente triste



si , sobre todo sin perras...


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (Martes a la(s) 8:01 PM)

StartingOver dijo:


> pues eso, a mis "amigos" sin hijos les revienta ver las fotos de mis hijos. Son amigos de juventud, y como no tienen hijos no hacemos quedadas con hijos, solo les veo en plan como cuando eramos jovenes, por los viejos tiempos. Yo nunca les muestro fotos de mis hijos, solo cuando me lo piden, por sensibilidad, y noto que les revienta, es algo como masoquista. No dicen nada, pero ponen unas caras... es un poema. Se les para el habla, hacen algun comentario positivo para salir del paso y cambian de tema. Ellos siguen sin pareja y tienen casi 45 palos, ya parece que dificilmente tendran hijos, aunque siendo hombres aun tienen tiempo. No os fieis de los que dicen que no quieren ninios (mis amigos no lo dicen, pero hay mucha gente que si), al final la mayoria cuando pasa el tiempo y ve los hijos de los demas se les cae el mundo a los pies.
> 
> Y para los que todavia podais tenerlos, os aconsejo que lo hagais, es algo biologico, no se puede luchar contra eso, solo trae infelicidad, sobre todo a medio plazo cuando te das cuenta de que el tiempo ya paso y la oportunidad no vuelve. Y si no, hacedlo por las pensiones, jajaja



Pero qué hijos tienes tú, puto loco hijo de la gran puta xD


----------



## aventurero artritico (Martes a la(s) 8:03 PM)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Da muchísimo más trabajo un perro o un gato que cuatro hijos.
> A los niños los envías al colegio y te olvidas todo el día.
> 
> A un perro no lo puedes dejar solo, es como tener a una persona dependiente y disminuida que se pone a gritar si no le atiendes y destroza todo.
> ...



bueno es que la gente que tiene perros en ciudades es gilipollas.

los perros son para tener en casas con jardin


----------



## Kartoffeln (Martes a la(s) 8:03 PM)

Pero salen en pelotas?


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (Martes a la(s) 8:03 PM)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> si , sobre todo sin perras...



si encima no tienes perras ya que has hecho en la vida, sin hijos y sin dinero, a que te has dedicado


----------



## serie de netflix (Martes a la(s) 8:07 PM)

Bizarroff dijo:


> No tengo hijos pero tengo pelazo y muy largo y noto como eso les revienta a los putos calvos



pero lo acompañas de GYM y BMW MACHO ALFA CON BARA DE ACERO EN EL MALETERO?


----------



## aventurero artritico (Martes a la(s) 8:09 PM)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> la vida a los ,40-50 sin hijos ni pareja es excepcionalmente triste



ya le dan fuerte al alcohol para aguantar... con hijos digo.


----------



## Paisdemierda (Martes a la(s) 8:17 PM)

StartingOver dijo:


> pues eso, a mis "amigos" sin hijos les revienta ver las fotos de mis hijos. Son amigos de juventud, y como no tienen hijos no hacemos quedadas con hijos, solo les veo en plan como cuando eramos jovenes, por los viejos tiempos. Yo nunca les muestro fotos de mis hijos, solo cuando me lo piden, por sensibilidad, y noto que les revienta, es algo como masoquista. No dicen nada, pero ponen unas caras... es un poema. Se les para el habla, hacen algun comentario positivo para salir del paso y cambian de tema. Ellos siguen sin pareja y tienen casi 45 palos, ya parece que dificilmente tendran hijos, aunque siendo hombres aun tienen tiempo. No os fieis de los que dicen que no quieren ninios (mis amigos no lo dicen, pero hay mucha gente que si), al final la mayoria cuando pasa el tiempo y ve los hijos de los demas se les cae el mundo a los pies.
> 
> Y para los que todavia podais tenerlos, os aconsejo que lo hagais, es algo biologico, no se puede luchar contra eso, solo trae infelicidad, sobre todo a medio plazo cuando te das cuenta de que el tiempo ya paso y la oportunidad no vuelve. Y si no, hacedlo por las pensiones, jajaja



Es porque no les importan una puta mierda y está mal visto pasar de un padre cuando enseña fotos de sus lefazos desarrollados.


----------



## chomin (Martes a la(s) 8:26 PM)

En el ADN del hombre está escrito tener el mayor número de hijos, no criarlos eso está en el de la mujer.

Así que lo mejor es hacerte donante de semen


----------



## Lobo macho (Martes a la(s) 8:28 PM)

grom dijo:


> Es curioso, segun te haces mayor vas viendo con absoluta claridad que a nivel biologico el unico objetivo en la vida, es tener hijos.




Cierto, es una gran verdad.
Nuestro roll en la vida o nuestro sentido o nuestro objetivo o nuestra misión (llámalo como quieres) es reproducirnos. No tenemos otra misión.
Por cierto, es la misma que tienen todos los animalitos del bosque y del mar, reproducirse.
A la naturaleza le importa un pimiento si eres feliz o no, si eres ecosostenible o no. Lo unico importante es reproducirse. Una vez cumplida esta misión sobras.
Si no cumples con este propósito, ¿para qué estás aquí?
Estás actuando de manera anti-natural y, además, estás traicionando a todos tus antepasados, que gracias a su esfuerzo por sobrevivir tú existes.


----------



## POTEEEEEENCIA DIOHHH MIO (Martes a la(s) 8:33 PM)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> si encima no tienes perras ya que has hecho en la vida, sin hijos y sin dinero, a que te has dedicado



a PAGUITEAR


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (Martes a la(s) 8:35 PM)

Pirro dijo:


> A los que no tenemos hijos, los hijos de los demás no nos suele parecer un tema interesante de conversación salvo que tengan algún tipo de superpoder, alguna cualidad excepcional o alguna clase de deformidad. Así que cuando el típico padre razonablemente eñoñado con su larva random empieza a hablarte de ellas y a enseñarte fotos, no queda otra que sonreír empáticamente, decirles los bellas que son y aprovechar para ir al baño a mear.



Es más, cuando alguno nos dice algo no solo nos la suda sino que ponemos cara de asco. A un hombre lo de tener hijos como que se la pela. Si los tiene pues se hace cargo porque no le queda otra, pero ya.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (Martes a la(s) 8:35 PM)

Yo no tengo hijos y disfruto viendo a los hijos de mis amigos y parientes. Lo normal en la vida es tener hijos, si nuestros padres hubieran pensado que es un coñazo no existiríamos. Odiar a los niños es odiarse a si mismo, pero esto y la envidia es lo normal hoy en día.


----------



## POTEEEEEENCIA DIOHHH MIO (Martes a la(s) 8:40 PM)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Yo no tengo hijos y disfruto viendo a los hijos de mis amigos y parientes. Lo normal en la vida es tener hijos, si nuestros padres hubieran pensado que es un coñazo no existiríamos. Odiar a los niños es odiarse a si mismo, pero esto y la envidia es lo normal hoy en día.



ENTRE odiar y que te parezca un coñazo las historias de los carapadres y sus larvas hay un trecho

yo no odio a los niños, pero logicamente si algun colega carapadre me empieza a dar la chapa con alguna historia de larvas, guarderia, catarritos del niño o bogaboos pongo el cerebro en stand by y desconecto.

no por nada, si no porque me aburre. Los problemas de los padres son muy distintos a los problemas de los que no lo somos.

ellos se preocupan de llegar a fin de mes, de intentar follar con la mujer un dia al mes si la larva los deja dormir, de elegir colegio y esas cosas....

nosotros de beber cerveza, irnos de putas y comentar el ultimo call of duty.

cada cual a lo suyo, ni mejor ni peor. Yo no cambio mi vida por la de ningun amigo carapadre que tengo, es mas, me pegaria un tiro en la sien si tuviera que llevar la vida que lleva alguno de ellos, que llevan años sin salir a tomarse una caña con los colegas y sin follar con la mujer.

supongo que ellos pensaran lo mismo de mi vida, no lo se. me la suda.

hay que respetar a todo el mundo, el que decidio seguir el camino del carapadrismo, y los que decididmos seguir el camino del puterismo y el solterismo.
que cada uno haga lo que le haga feliz


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (Martes a la(s) 8:41 PM)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Yo no tengo hijos y disfruto viendo a los hijos de mis amigos y parientes. Lo normal en la vida es tener hijos, si nuestros padres hubieran pensado que es un coñazo no existiríamos. Odiar a los niños es odiarse a si mismo, pero esto y la envidia es lo normal hoy en día.



Nuestros padres la mayoría tuvieron hijos porque era lo "normal". La mayoría en esta época no los habría tenido. Los que trabajamos con chavales te aseguro que lo que menos ganas tenemos es de tener hijos.


----------



## opilano (Martes a la(s) 8:41 PM)

La gran mayoría de los que no tengan hijos, con el tiempo se arrepentirán.
Y la gran mayoría de los que dicen no querer tener hijos, es realmente, porque nadie quiere tenerlos con ellos.


----------



## eL PUERRO (Martes a la(s) 8:45 PM)

Mi amigo me tortura enseñándome fotos de sus hijos monguer


pues eso, a un "amigo" le encanta enseñarnos las fotos de sus hijos a la menor ocasión. Es amigos de juventud, y como tiene hijos su charo no le deja salir de casa solo, solo le veo en las bodas o en la cenita de navidad, por los viejos tiempos. Siempre nos muestra fotos de sus hijos, aunque...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Vorian (Martes a la(s) 8:47 PM)

Este post me recuerda a los padres-madres "coraje" hablando toda la jornada laboral de que su "Jonathan-Jenny" son los mejores en clase, deportes, casa,...para asumir la dualidad realidad-imaginacion.
La realidad es que mi hermana ha "abandonado" a mis padres a su suerte y que a mi me ha tocado pagar la parte de la residencia que no les llega con la pension pq se lo dieron a la escoria de mi hermana para comprar un piso. La imaginacion es que para mis padres, ambos somos iguales a efectos de herencia, pq asi es como "Dios manda". Y aun con esa forma de pensar, he asumido mi coherencia moral con ellos.
Si, ten hijos para que te cuiden cuando seas mayor, jajajaja Si no hubieran tenido hijos estarian viviendo "dpm" y sin problemas economicos y emocionales.


----------



## McNulty (Martes a la(s) 8:50 PM)

Papi abre jailo para autoengañarse de que le envidian en su imaginación.

Yo, que ni loco tendré hijos, juego con los hijos de mis amigos cuando quedo con ellos, y me lo paso pipa. Tus "amigos" no lo son, simplemente pasan de ti no de tus hijos.


----------



## The near is end (Martes a la(s) 8:50 PM)

Ser_tú dijo:


> Si les “revienta”, quizás no sean tus amigos



Por fin!! Es la conclusion del hilo. Solo son amigos de juerga y cachondeo, no amigos de verdad


----------



## Vorian (Martes a la(s) 8:57 PM)

Lobo macho dijo:


> Cierto, es una gran verdad.
> Nuestro roll en la vida o nuestro sentido o nuestro objetivo o nuestra misión (llámalo como quieres) es reproducirnos. No tenemos otra misión.
> Por cierto, es la misma que tienen todos los animalitos del bosque y del mar, reproducirse.
> A la naturaleza le importa un pimiento si eres feliz o no, si eres ecosostenible o no. Lo unico importante es reproducirse. Una vez cumplida esta misión sobras.
> ...



Lo de la inteligencia y el cortex racional por lo que veo te sobra. ¿Quien cojones te crees, o que has aportado tu a la civilizacion humana, para decidir quien sobra o no en la vida, si precisamente ese cortex racional es el que ha permitido al ser humano vivir mejor y menos dependiente de sus limitaciones fisicas y naturales?. Y lo mas patetico es que iras a misa como "Dios manda". 
-Por curiosidad: ¿Que piensas de la gente que nace con alguna discapacidad fisica que le impida tener descendencia por ejemplo?


----------



## eL PUERRO (Martes a la(s) 9:00 PM)

McNulty dijo:


> Papi abre jailo para autoengañarse de que le envidian en su imaginación.
> 
> Yo, que ni loco tendré hijos, juego con los hijos de mis amigos cuando quedo con ellos, y me lo paso pipa. Tus "amigos" no lo son, simplemente pasan de ti no de tus hijos.



eS el típico TONTITO que te viene en el paquete del grupito de amigos de infancia o juventuc, que va a las quedadas porque hay un par que le mediosoportan, aunque el resto pasa de su culo y le habla un poco por puro compromiso, por no generar incomodidad y que la velada fluya. éL sabe que no pinta demasiado ahí, pero necesita una excusa para salir a desahogarse, y no tiene más amigos porque su CHARO le ha asfixiado y alejado del resto de sus amigos.

eN realidad como no comparte NADA con esos "amigos", y en su triste vida no hace nada que merezca realmente ser tema de conversación, tiene que hablar de lugares comunes y temas comodín como los hijos, el coche o el fumbol. fuera de ahí se queda sin nada de lo que hablar.


----------



## klingsor (Martes a la(s) 9:01 PM)

A lo único que presto atención de los comentarios de mis amigos sobre sus hijos es a cuando me cuentan cómo se la han liado y de qué manera, son la remonda los críos.

K.


----------



## Quesubaelyuri (Martes a la(s) 9:02 PM)

No hay nada más coñazo que juntarse con 2-3 parejas y ver cómo se pasan horas y horas hablando de sus hijos sin cambiar de tema.

Que no saben si llevarle al cole A o al B (que son iguales), que ahora se ha resfriado, que si la mía ya pinta, que si el mío le he apuntado a judo, que si ahora duerme peor...y cuando te pones a hablar de cualquier cosa de actualidad se levantan a jugar con el niño al parque de al lado y te dejan con la palabra en la boca después de estar dos horas escuchando sus mierdas.

Lo mejor que se puede hacer en estos casos es no volver a quedar con gente así.


----------



## Hulagu (Martes a la(s) 9:03 PM)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Porque saben que no son tuyos.



Me lo has quitado de la vhoca. Se dan cuenta...y se sienten violentos.. ¿Que quieres que te digan?.


----------



## zirick (Martes a la(s) 9:03 PM)

No he querido tener hijos por los motivos que quiera tener, si no los quiero para mi, que te hace pensar que me van a gustar los tuyos?
No es nada personal, pero vamos que si tú estás feliz, yo también lo estaré.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (Martes a la(s) 9:06 PM)

StartingOver dijo:


> pues eso, a mis "amigos" sin hijos les revienta ver las fotos de mis hijos. Son amigos de juventud, y como no tienen hijos no hacemos quedadas con hijos, solo les veo en plan como cuando eramos jovenes, por los viejos tiempos. Yo nunca les muestro fotos de mis hijos, solo cuando me lo piden, por sensibilidad, y noto que les revienta, es algo como masoquista. No dicen nada, pero ponen unas caras... es un poema. Se les para el habla, hacen algun comentario positivo para salir del paso y cambian de tema. Ellos siguen sin pareja y tienen casi 45 palos, ya parece que dificilmente tendran hijos, aunque siendo hombres aun tienen tiempo. No os fieis de los que dicen que no quieren ninios (mis amigos no lo dicen, pero hay mucha gente que si), al final la mayoria cuando pasa el tiempo y ve los hijos de los demas se les cae el mundo a los pies.
> 
> Y para los que todavia podais tenerlos, os aconsejo que lo hagais, es algo biologico, no se puede luchar contra eso, solo trae infelicidad, sobre todo a medio plazo cuando te das cuenta de que el tiempo ya paso y la oportunidad no vuelve. Y si no, hacedlo por las pensiones, jajaja



Biológicamente si no te reproduces eres un fracaso evolutivo…no te has adaptado al medio….je,je,je….este Darwin era un crack….

Ser un beta evolutivo debe doler….


----------



## McNulty (Martes a la(s) 9:10 PM)

eL PUERRO dijo:


> eS el típico TONTITO que te viene en el paquete del grupito de amigos de infancia o juventuc, que va a las quedadas porque hay un par que le mediosoportan, aunque el resto pasa de su culo y le habla un poco por puro compromiso, por no generar incomodidad y que la velada fluya. éL sabe que no pinta demasiado ahí, pero necesita una excusa para salir a desahogarse, y no tiene más amigos porque su CHARO le ha asfixiado y alejado del resto de sus amigos.
> 
> eN realidad como no comparte NADA con esos "amigos", y en su triste vida no hace nada que merezca realmente ser tema de conversación, tiene que hablar de lugares comunes y temas comodín como los hijos, el coche o el fumbol. fuera de ahí se queda sin nada de lo que hablar.



Aún así es entendible. Los que son papis como el op, viven una vida dedicada a los hijos, ponen todas sus esperanzas y sentido de la vida en ellos. Es normal que los utilicen como motivo de orgullo frente a otros.

Es como el que tiene un coche bueno pero vive endeudado para pagar las letras, a todo ese esfuerzo que se hace en la crianza le tiene que dar algún sentido, aunque sea imaginario.


----------



## eL PUERRO (Martes a la(s) 9:15 PM)

McNulty dijo:


> Aún así es entendible. Los que son papis como el op, viven una vida dedicada a los hijos, ponen todas sus esperanzas y sentido de la vida en ellos. Es normal que los utilicen como motivo de orgullo frente a otros.
> 
> Es como el que tiene un coche bueno pero vive endeudado para pagar las letras, a todo ese esfuerzo que se hace en la crianza le tiene que dar algún sentido, aunque sea imaginario.



también es entendible que si no saben gestionar su orgullito la gente no quiera saber nada de ellos. se puede ser padre, un padre abnegado y orgulloso, sin necesidad de ser un tabarras.


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (Martes a la(s) 9:24 PM)

eL PUERRO dijo:


> eS el típico TONTITO que te viene en el paquete del grupito de amigos de infancia o juventuc, que va a las quedadas porque hay un par que le mediosoportan, aunque el resto pasa de su culo y le habla un poco por puro compromiso, por no generar incomodidad y que la velada fluya. éL sabe que no pinta demasiado ahí, pero necesita una excusa para salir a desahogarse, y no tiene más amigos porque su CHARO le ha asfixiado y alejado del resto de sus amigos.
> 
> eN realidad como no comparte NADA con esos "amigos", y en su triste vida no hace nada que merezca realmente ser tema de conversación, tiene que hablar de lugares comunes y temas comodín como los hijos, el coche o el fumbol. fuera de ahí se queda sin nada de lo que hablar.



Me has descrito cabron. Como nos teneis calados.

En mi caso un grupo de casi 20 tios de los que solo tenemos hijos 2.

Todos de festival, eme, farlopa y demas y los desubicados siendo padres de familia con las preocupaciones de gente adulta mientras el resto vive la vida sin preocupaciones.


----------



## McNulty (Martes a la(s) 9:25 PM)

eL PUERRO dijo:


> también es entendible que si no saben gestionar su orgullito la gente no quiera saber nada de ellos. se puede ser padre, un padre abnegado y orgulloso, sin necesidad de ser un tabarras.



Los nuevos papis tampoco son ajenos a la infantalización de la sociedad....


----------



## eL PUERRO (Martes a la(s) 9:25 PM)

Hermes Trismegisto dijo:


> Me has descrito cabron. Como nos teneis calados.



hoy estoy con el LANZALLAMAS encendido, no es nada personal.


----------



## 121 (Martes a la(s) 9:31 PM)

A todas las mujeres mayores de 35 y la mayoría de hombres mayores de 40 les pesa no tener hijos, en el caso de las mujeres las quema al punto de volverlas completamente desquiciadas


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (Martes a la(s) 9:34 PM)

eL PUERRO dijo:


> hoy estoy con el LANZALLAMAS encendido, no es nada personal.



A esto le queda dos telediarios.

Nos vamos a reir con la traca final.

Pero estan haciendo un bien trabajo engañando a los sudacas a que vengan a pagar 1200€ por un piso de mierda compartidos, a pagar un 52% de impuestos y a hacer los trabajos que los hijos de la generacion peter pan no ha tenido.


----------



## Focus in (Martes a la(s) 9:38 PM)

enes 5 hijos metidos en 5 botijos . Espero que los eduques bien y no les tengas fumando porros y de botellon dando por culo a los vecinos


----------



## BeninExpress (Martes a la(s) 9:38 PM)

StartingOver dijo:


> pues eso, a mis "amigos" sin hijos les revienta ver las fotos de mis hijos. Son amigos de juventud, y como no tienen hijos no hacemos quedadas con hijos, solo les veo en plan como cuando eramos jovenes, por los viejos tiempos. Yo nunca les muestro fotos de mis hijos, solo cuando me lo piden, por sensibilidad, y noto que les revienta, es algo como masoquista. No dicen nada, pero ponen unas caras... es un poema. Se les para el habla, hacen algun comentario positivo para salir del paso y cambian de tema. Ellos siguen sin pareja y tienen casi 45 palos, ya parece que dificilmente tendran hijos, aunque siendo hombres aun tienen tiempo. No os fieis de los que dicen que no quieren ninios (mis amigos no lo dicen, pero hay mucha gente que si), al final la mayoria cuando pasa el tiempo y ve los hijos de los demas se les cae el mundo a los pies.
> 
> Y para los que todavia podais tenerlos, os aconsejo que lo hagais, es algo biologico, no se puede luchar contra eso, solo trae infelicidad, sobre todo a medio plazo cuando te das cuenta de que el tiempo ya paso y la oportunidad no vuelve. Y si no, hacedlo por las pensiones, jajaja



El otro día le digo a mi Benincito más peque "te quiero hijo" y me responde "yo también papi", a lo que replico "qué bonito" y luego añade "claro, es que tener hijos es lo más bonito para un adulto".

100% verídico. Pasado antes de ayer.

Casi me derrito cuando me lo dijo.

Que sí, que supongo que el hilo estará plagado de singles diciendo que viven deputamadre, pero a mí nimiedades como la del otro día me llenan para toda la vida ñ.


----------



## ArmiArma (Martes a la(s) 9:41 PM)

StartingOver dijo:


> pues eso, a mis "amigos" sin hijos les revienta ver las fotos de mis hijos. Son amigos de juventud, y como no tienen hijos no hacemos quedadas con hijos, solo les veo en plan como cuando eramos jovenes, por los viejos tiempos. Yo nunca les muestro fotos de mis hijos, solo cuando me lo piden, por sensibilidad, y noto que les revienta, es algo como masoquista. No dicen nada, pero ponen unas caras... es un poema. Se les para el habla, hacen algun comentario positivo para salir del paso y cambian de tema. Ellos siguen sin pareja y tienen casi 45 palos, ya parece que dificilmente tendran hijos, aunque siendo hombres aun tienen tiempo. No os fieis de los que dicen que no quieren ninios (mis amigos no lo dicen, pero hay mucha gente que si), al final la mayoria cuando pasa el tiempo y ve los hijos de los demas se les cae el mundo a los pies.
> 
> Y para los que todavia podais tenerlos, os aconsejo que lo hagais, es algo biologico, no se puede luchar contra eso, solo trae infelicidad, sobre todo a medio plazo cuando te das cuenta de que el tiempo ya paso y la oportunidad no vuelve. Y si no, hacedlo por las pensiones, jajaja



Tengo hijos y los que te empiezan a sacar fotos siempre me han parecido unos palizas.


----------



## BeninExpress (Martes a la(s) 9:48 PM)

ArmiArma dijo:


> Tengo hijos y los que te empiezan a sacar fotos siempre me han parecido unos palizas.



A ver sí y no.

Yo no suelo enseñar las fotos de mis hijos pero ha habido casos en los que me he reencontrado a algún colega a quien no veía desde hace tiempo y.. ¿qué quieres que te diga? ¿le hablo de las casas que me he comprado? ¿de mi coche? ¿de mi último viaje?

Pues lo normal si no sabe que has tenido hijos es decírselo, ¿no? Vamos digo yo que es una cosa mínimamente destacable en la vida de una persona como para comentarla.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (Martes a la(s) 9:51 PM)

"A quién Dios no da hijos el diablo le da sobrinos"

Me parece estupendo que vivas tu vida para tus hijos. Cuando seas viejo y achacoso,seguro que ellos vivirán las suyas para ti.

Cuando tengo mono de niños, traigo a todos los sobrinos a casa y organizo una merendola.

A las 4 horas, cuando se marchan, respiro aliviado y me doy cuenta de que los críos te consumen las energías y la vida


----------



## Digamelon (Martes a la(s) 9:52 PM)

Bizarroff dijo:


> No tengo hijos pero tengo pelazo y muy largo y noto como eso les revienta a los putos calvos



Doy fe de que eso nos revienta.


----------



## keler (Martes a la(s) 9:54 PM)

Yo soy padre y mis amigos de infancia que no tienen hijos se la sudan los niños, así que no ando enseñando fotos del mío. Es más, cuando no estoy con mi hijo lo último que quiero aguantar es a un imbécil hablándome de su puto hijo. No me gustan los niños, quiero al mío porque es de mi sangre y estoy programado biológicamente para ello.

A los hombres no se nos cae la baba cuando vemos bebes, ni fotos de niños. Eso les pasa solo a las mujeres. Así que deja de aburrir a tus colegas y de paso hacer el ridículo.


----------



## Gigatr0n (Martes a la(s) 9:56 PM)

Lo mejor que me ha pasado en la vida, mis hijos... eso sí, hay que molestarse un poquito en educarlos y darles valores. Pasar tiempo con ellos y apreciarlo entre todos, sino, se puede convertir en tu peor pesadilla.

P.D. mis hijos no tuvieron movil con interné hasta los 15/16 años y van camino de ser unos médicos excepcionales eso sí, fuera de España... al menos, eso dicen.


----------



## Annunakis (Martes a la(s) 9:56 PM)

Pirro dijo:


> A los que no tenemos hijos, los hijos de los demás no nos suele parecer un tema interesante de conversación salvo que tengan algún tipo de superpoder, alguna cualidad excepcional o alguna clase de deformidad. Así que cuando el típico padre razonablemente eñoñado con su larva random empieza a hablarte de ellas y a enseñarte fotos, no queda otra que sonreír empáticamente, decirles los bellas que son y aprovechar para ir al baño a mear.



No lo has podido describir mejor.
Yo, siendo mujer, tener que aguantar las chapas de los críos de mis amigas me taladra la cabeza.
Mi marido no tiene que sufrir tanta subnormalidad con sus amigos padres.
Generalmente las tías suelen pensar que si crío es el más guapo, listo y especial del mundo mundial, cuando solo es un crío random más, y por ello te cuentan desde el color de sus mierdas, hasta las veces que se ha despertado por la noche, pasando por sus alergias o lo que se les ocurra. 
Fascinante ...


----------



## Camilo José Cela (Martes a la(s) 9:57 PM)

Los niños son como los pedos, solo te gustan los tuyos y los de los demás, apestan.


----------



## Bloperas (Martes a la(s) 10:08 PM)

Si no quieres hijos algo no va bien en tu cabeza. Han conseguido lo que querían tus dueños. Aunque no creo que se tenga envidia en un nivel consciente por dentro le estás pegando una patada en los huevos a lo más profundo del ser. Perpetrar tu estirpe es el objetivo número uno en la vida.

Encima los que se hacen viejos y no tienen hijos suelen vivir menos y deprimirse antes.

No tener hijos para el espíritu es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana.

Cosa que no quita para no ir mareando al personal con tus hijos, eh. Como decían por ahí arriba, eso solo les interesa a las mujeres, a los tíos nos tira de un huevo ver fotos de los niños, preferimos decir gilipolleces.


----------



## DarkNight (Martes a la(s) 10:08 PM)

StartingOver dijo:


> pues eso, a mis "amigos" sin hijos les revienta ver las fotos de mis hijos. Son amigos de juventud, y como no tienen hijos no hacemos quedadas con hijos, solo les veo en plan como cuando eramos jovenes, por los viejos tiempos. Yo nunca les muestro fotos de mis hijos, solo cuando me lo piden, por sensibilidad, y noto que les revienta, es algo como masoquista. No dicen nada, pero ponen unas caras... es un poema. Se les para el habla, hacen algun comentario positivo para salir del paso y cambian de tema. Ellos siguen sin pareja y tienen casi 45 palos, ya parece que dificilmente tendran hijos, aunque siendo hombres aun tienen tiempo. No os fieis de los que dicen que no quieren ninios (mis amigos no lo dicen, pero hay mucha gente que si), al final la mayoria cuando pasa el tiempo y ve los hijos de los demas se les cae el mundo a los pies.
> 
> Y para los que todavia podais tenerlos, os aconsejo que lo hagais, es algo biologico, no se puede luchar contra eso, solo trae infelicidad, sobre todo a medio plazo cuando te das cuenta de que el tiempo ya paso y la oportunidad no vuelve. Y si no, hacedlo por las pensiones, jajaja




Terrorífico. Tuviste hijos para ir por ahí promocionándolos como si fueran trofeos. Para vender una fachada, una imagen. Te pareces a las mongolas narcisistas que publicitan sus bodas y sus vacaciones en Tiktok e instagram, creyendo que su vida les importa a alguien.
Vaya puta mierda de padre. En manos de un tarado como tú, saldrán peor educados que los gitanos.


Tener hijos solo otorga problemas, preocupaciones y una mierda de vida. Te ata para siempre como a un esclavo.

El hedonismo es un lujo, hasta para un ignorante como tú

NUNCA tendré hijos-Subversivo7


El día que seas un viejo y tu exmujer y tus hijos te den la espalda en el geriátrico, te vas a cagar en todo, como les ha pasado a otros idiotas como tú.


----------



## Papo de luz (Martes a la(s) 10:14 PM)

Bueno, a mi ni me gustan ni me disgustan, simplemente me son indiferentes los hijos ajenos. Es como si me enseñan el coche que se han comprado. A mis compañeros de trabajo con hijos nunca les pregunto por ellos, y menos desde que por piedad me pronuncié en contra de que los niños estuvieran con mascarillas en los colegios tachándolo de aberración. Solo recibí miradas de odio. Así que paso de decir nada, pero es cierto que algo de lo que dice el OP hay. El 99% de los boomer tuvieron hijos solamente para no ser menos que los demás. Hoy en día en cambio la mercancía que han vendido a los borregos es que no pasa nada por no tener hijos, que tú y tu gato podéis ser una familia igual de válida , que de hecho es lo deseable porque hay sobrepoblación y la Pachamama sufre, blabla. Pero en su interior algo les dice que no es verdad. Algún punto intermedio debería encontrarse, entre el de los boomers que fueron padres porque "es lo que toca" y la España donde hay más perros que menores de 15 años.


----------



## Ultraboost (Martes a la(s) 10:15 PM)

Normal, saben que su existencia termina con ellos.
Y de mayor viendo que lo trabajado se lo queda el estado


----------



## Baltasar G thang (Martes a la(s) 10:17 PM)

MrDanger dijo:


> Saludos a las charos de telemáticos xD



las charos de telematicos saben que con que bajen las graficas toda la maldad inmensa e insondable que ahora habita y parasita demoniacamente mi nvcleo seria aplacada subitamente por los dulces cantos de sinera de la ludopatia videogaymil de toda la vida

al menos es mi teoria

Im not a danger to our "democracy" (de momento)


hail hortler


----------



## amputado (Martes a la(s) 10:21 PM)

le jode a cualquiera. a ver si te crees que alguien que tenga hijos le importa una mierda los hijos de los otros


----------



## Vorsicht (Martes a la(s) 10:24 PM)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Porque saben que no son tuyos.



No tienes hijos, mariquita?


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (Martes a la(s) 10:27 PM)

Vorsicht dijo:


> No tienes hijos, mariquita?



De tres mujeres. :/


----------



## Infierno Existencial (Martes a la(s) 10:30 PM)

a nadie le importan tus hijos salvo a ti y a su mamá


----------



## workforfood (Martes a la(s) 10:31 PM)

Para la especie la reproducción o no de unos individuos es absolutamente irrelevante. Es más que todo el mundo se reproduzca no existe en el Reino animal. Sólo los alfas se reproducen, la mayoría muere sin descendencia.


----------



## charofilia (Martes a la(s) 10:31 PM)

Debe ser jodido saber que tu linaje termina contigo.


----------



## workforfood (Martes a la(s) 10:36 PM)

charofilia dijo:


> Debe ser jodido saber que tu linaje termina contigo.



Es que eso no existe, eso solo está en tu cerebro. No existen linajes.ni existe nada. Existe un genoma que codifica proteínas y poco más.


----------



## derepen (Martes a la(s) 10:38 PM)




----------



## Don Luriio (Martes a la(s) 10:38 PM)

Cuando eres niño sueñas con ser futbolista, piloto de carreras, vivir aventuras, ...no recuerdo ninguna conversación entre mis amigos en la que se hablara de ser padre. Las niñas si jugaban a ser madres y hablaban de tener hijos. No creo que exista el instinto paternal en el varón, al menos yo no lo he visto. Otra cosa es la pulsión sexual que te lleva a fecundar hembras.


----------



## KinderWeno (Martes a la(s) 10:42 PM)

Yo creo que los hijos de los demás son un coñazo, a cada uno sólo le interesan los suyos propios (y a ratos).


----------



## Don Luriio (Martes a la(s) 10:44 PM)

workforfood dijo:


> Para la especie la reproducción o no de unos individuos es absolutamente irrelevante. Es más que todo el mundo se reproduzca no existe en el Reino animal. Sólo los alfas se reproducen, la mayoría muere sin descendencia.



Ningún individuo se reproduce, los individuos procrean. Se reproducen las especies


----------



## jdblazquez (Martes a la(s) 10:44 PM)

Los que no tenemos hijos nos aburren las conversaciones de los que tienen hijos, dado que no es algo que nos interese.

Recuerda, a tus amigos que no tienen hijos se la sudan las fotos de tus hijos.


----------



## jdblazquez (Martes a la(s) 10:45 PM)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> ¿Y para que miran esas fotos? Lo normal es mostrar indiferencia hacia lo que ni te va ni te viene.



Por educación pero no por interés.


----------



## mindugi (Martes a la(s) 10:46 PM)

Yo los tendría si me fiara de alguna mujer. Así que supongo que me haré viejo sin hijos salvo en caso de accidente
¿luego cómo evito que se convierta en un esclavo del sistema o en un miserable?

me perturba la idea de ser un padre ninguneado


----------



## Azog el Profanador (Martes a la(s) 10:48 PM)

jdblazquez dijo:


> Por educación pero no por interés.



Yo las fotos de mis conocidos las miro por encima pero nada más , no las miro con detenimiento ni estoy escarbando en los perfiles de la gente precisamente por eso , porque su vida me es en general indiferente.


----------



## Aníbal_el_Lector (Martes a la(s) 10:48 PM)

Hace unos días escribí este texto acerca del mismo tema:








No tendrás hijos y no serás feliz


El entramado mediático-cultural ha logrado convencer a millones de mujeres de que trabajar en una oficina aporta más realización personal que cuidar de sus hijos. Es una apuesta arriesgada. Las mujeres llevan cuatro días trabajando fuera de casa, pero millones de años criando a sus hijos.




open.substack.com


----------



## workforfood (Martes a la(s) 10:48 PM)

La gente se da mucha importancia y más los que viven en clanes o tribus familiares. Hay mucha gente en España que vive en modo tribu, que cuenta a todos los familiares abuelos, nietos, tíos, primos, sobrinos, como si estuvieran en la Edad Media que cuentan sus trabajos y propiedades, no asumen que no son nada y para esa gente es muy duro no reproducirse porque se piensan que son mierda muy valiosa y que el mundo no puede existir sin ellos.


----------



## Militarícese (Martes a la(s) 10:58 PM)

grom dijo:


> Es curioso, segun te haces mayor vas viendo con absoluta claridad que a nivel biologico el unico objetivo en la vida, es tener hijos.



AMÉN


----------



## grom (Martes a la(s) 11:14 PM)

workforfood dijo:


> La gente se da mucha importancia y más los que viven en clanes o tribus familiares. Hay mucha gente en España que vive en modo tribu, que cuenta a todos los familiares abuelos, nietos, tíos, primos, sobrinos, como si estuvieran en la Edad Media que cuentan sus trabajos y propiedades, no asumen que no son nada y para esa gente es muy duro no reproducirse porque se piensan que son mierda muy valiosa y que el mundo no puede existir sin ellos.



Yo lo veo justo al contrario.

Cualquiera de los que estamos aqui, estamos aqui porque todos y cada uno de nuestros putos ancestros desde hace 300 millones de años tuvieron descendencia.
Parece que en esta generacion de humanos, hay muchos que han "decidido" que su mierda no huele y que todos estaban equivocados.

Pongo "decidido" entre comillas, porque tras esa "decisión" hay varias decadas de adoctrinamiento feminista


----------



## Discrepante Libre (Martes a la(s) 11:36 PM)

Vaya sarta de soplapolleces que dice el OP, generalizando para el resto de los tios sólo por lo que vé o lo que cree ver en su grupo de amigos.

Sinceramente, si pudiera volver atrás y pedirle a mis padres que se abstuvieran de tenerme, lo haria, visto lo visto el resultado de mi vida.... currar, currar, currar y currar para que cuatro hijos de la grandisima puta tironucables te chuleen lo que les de la gana, aguantes a una mujera con la que te puede ir bien o mal y si le da o encuentra un macho en la manada mejor que tú, dejarte en la puta indigencia.

Y los hijos, por su bien, estudiarán idiomas por un tubo para largarse de esta estafa de pais llamado España y no les invitarás a quedarse aqui para cuando sea viejo.

Cuando sea viejo, si no tengo nada mejor que hacer, me suicidaré tranquilamente, si puede ser en una cueva de alguna montaña si mis capacidades físicas me lo permiten: A lo mejor me convierto en una reliquia arqueológica y me encuentran en 3000 años como le paso a la momia de Otzi.


----------



## Marchamaliano (Martes a la(s) 11:38 PM)

Recuerdo una manifestación en Dinamarca cuando un moromierda le decía a un danés rubito que cuántos hermanos tenía, que el tenía muchos hermanos y hermanas y que los padrés del danés habían fornicado con animales...vaya futuro le espera a Europa con idiotas que prefieren chuchos a sus propios hijos. Enfermos.


----------



## pamplinero (Martes a la(s) 11:47 PM)

Que te enseñen "fotos de tus niños" es igual a que te pongas a cagar un ñordo como un brazo de culturista despues de comerte un cocido completo y sacarle una foto para enseñarselo a los colegas. 

Solo te molan los tuyos propios, no los de los demas.


----------



## Iron John (Martes a la(s) 11:49 PM)




----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (Miércoles a la(s) 12:11 AM)

Si no tienen hijos pueden adoptar uno.


----------



## Glokta (Miércoles a la(s) 12:27 AM)

si no tienes críos hablar de larvas es un soberano aburrimiento. No me interesa esa foto donde sale "gracioso", ni en que curso esta, ni si se le dan bien las mates, ni si fue al pediatra la semana pasada, ni si lo apuntaste a karate


----------



## XRL (Miércoles a la(s) 12:28 AM)

prefiero tener gatos y una vida tranquila


----------



## dálmata (Miércoles a la(s) 12:29 AM)

Es que es un marrón, como si te enseñan la foto de la novia o la mujer.

Si son feos, ¿QUÉ DICES? 

Ah qué majos, jejeje. Muy bien, jejeje. Pues como te iba diciendo, bla bla bla.


----------



## mvpower (Miércoles a la(s) 12:43 AM)

El humano es un animal que se cree muy importante y valioso, y ciertamente hay algunos que lo son: como nikola tesla y muchos otros inventores, mentes brillantes y porque no, los humanos buenos, humildes y valerosos que son una minoría también. Pero indispensables para la prosperidad.

Los demás en su mayoría(estos son lo que se creen importantes e indispensables) no deberían ni existir en un mundo futuro 100x100 desarrollado. Si el humano quiere llegar a una meta verdaderamente importante, lo cual nunca conseguirá, pero bueno al menos tener la esperanza intacta( poder caminar-viajar por el cosmos), debe deshacerse de los malignos( psicópatas, borreguineitor, sociopatas, etc, que conforman el 95-97 por ciento de la población actúal)

Tener hijos está muy bien y es una obligación, siempre y cuando puedas asegurarles una buena existencia,y por supuesto pertenezcas a uno de los grupos mencionados arriba.

Ahora bien, en el mundo atrasado animal actúal, esto es imposible
Por lo cuál la conclusión es la siguiente. Los que tienen hijos hoy día suelen ser en el 99 por ciento, los que deberían desparecer de la faz de la tierra:

1 parásitos funcivagos del estado mafioso
2 parásitos marrones foráneos, murunos, parias de la India, simios etc
3 los psicópatas que mandan en el mundo actualmente
4 borreguineitor que no ven más allá
5 luchadores buenos(minorías) que conservan la fe y esperanza erróneamente.


----------



## Maedhros (Miércoles a la(s) 12:57 AM)

A la gente que no tenemos hijos ni ganas de tenerlos sencillamente los hijos de otros nos provocan indiferencia. 

No que no nos provoca indiferencia sin embargo es que nos den el coñazo enseñando fotos de los críos y hablando de ellos todo el puto rato sin haberlo pedido. Esto nos aburre sobremanera.


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (Miércoles a la(s) 1:09 AM)

No he tenido hijos porque la providencia así lo ha estimado oportuno. No por falta de intentos: ) 
A mi no me molestan los hijos de los demás. 
Me molesta en ocasiones la educación progre que le dan a sus hijos. Están criando una raza de lerdos, infantiloides que miedo me dan los próximos 3 lustros.


----------



## pandillero (Miércoles a la(s) 1:12 AM)

StartingOver dijo:


> Yo nunca les muestro fotos de mis hijos, *solo cuando me lo piden, por sensibilidad*, y noto que les revienta, es algo como masoquista.



 Serás trollazo!!!


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (Miércoles a la(s) 1:21 AM)

mvpower dijo:


> El *humano es un animal que se cree muy importante y valioso, y ciertamente hay algunos que lo son: como nikola tesla y muchos otros inventores, mentes brillantes y porque no, los humanos buenos, humildes y valerosos que son una minoría también. Pero indispensables para la prosperidad.*
> 
> Los demás en su mayoría(estos son lo que se creen importantes e indispensables) no deberían ni existir en un mundo futuro 100x100 desarrollado. Si el humano quiere llegar a una meta verdaderamente importante, lo cual nunca conseguirá, pero bueno al menos tener la esperanza intacta( poder caminar-viajar por el cosmos), debe deshacerse de los malignos( psicópatas, borreguineitor, sociopatas, etc, que conforman el 95-97 por ciento de la población actúal)
> 
> ...



Buen comentario.
Pero sabes precisamente que los grupos de arriba que dices que son los que deberían tener hijos, son los que a lo largo de la historia casi nunca han tenido hijos verdad?
- Gente absolutamente excepcional como Nikola Tesla sacrificó la posibilidad de tener hijos por construir un futuro y dejar huella (en sus frases lo deja bien claro), otras personas sobresalientes hicieron lo mismo como él, y otros grupo de esos seres destacados creen que la realidad es un absurdo y un infierno existencial, y que cualquier especie que fuera mínimamente inteligente se llevaría intencionalmente a la extinción no reproduciéndose y acabando así con el ciclo de sufrimiento constante (más o menos asi lo decía tito schopenhauer), el caso es que los verdaderos pocos seres excepcionales que transcienden su naturaleza animal en la especie humana, en su gran mayoría, están impregnados por estos dos tipos de pensamientos.

En cuanto a la gente buena, humilde y valiente que como tú dices escasea mucho más de lo que podemos llegar a creer (más a la hora de la verdad) habrá un poco de todo.


----------



## optimistic1985 (Miércoles a la(s) 1:26 AM)

Lobo macho dijo:


> Cierto, es una gran verdad.
> Nuestro roll en la vida o nuestro sentido o nuestro objetivo o nuestra misión (llámalo como quieres) es reproducirnos. No tenemos otra misión.
> Por cierto, es la misma que tienen todos los animalitos del bosque y del mar, reproducirse.
> A la naturaleza le importa un pimiento si eres feliz o no, si eres ecosostenible o no. Lo unico importante es reproducirse. Una vez cumplida esta misión sobras.
> ...



Todos tus antepasados se lo han currado para que nazcas tú y vivas la mejor vida de la historia de su estirpe, sin ataduras.


----------



## skan (Miércoles a la(s) 1:28 AM)

Hay de todo.
Para el 95% de la gente hablar de los hijos de los demás le parece un coñazo.
El 5% sí que quisiera tener hijos pero no han tenido ocasión.


----------



## Sir Connor (Miércoles a la(s) 1:29 AM)

Joder hay que tener estomago para aguantar a los crios actuales, pero un estomago bien duro


----------



## Kurten (Miércoles a la(s) 1:39 AM)

RatRace dijo:


> Ya sabemos que a nivel biológico es lo más importante. El problema es que la biología no se adapta a las circumstancias actuales, donde una charo te puede meter en el calabozo con una denuncia, donde por mucho que eduques a tu hijo, en la escuela le van a meter 1000 mierdas y es inevitable que sus valores van a distar mucho de los ideales, donde va a vivir peor porque cada vez hay más deuda y las generaciones futuras lo van a pagar caro, donde hay más esclavitud en el mundo laboral que antes, donde está todo arrasado, etc.
> Y sí, no lo voy a negar, porque no me gusta criar a niños y no me gustan en general.



Pues entonces no des lecciones al resto, ni hombres ni mujeres 

Saludos


----------



## AssGaper (Miércoles a la(s) 1:40 AM)

los que tienen hijos os pasan por la cara *EL LEGADO GENETICO *que dejarán para la posteridad y *HONRAR A SUS ANTEPASADOS CON LA LINEA SANGUINEA Y ESTIRPE* a los que *NO HAN QUERIDO* tenerlos.

Aunque si el que no ha querido tenerlo NO SE HA VACUNADO y tus hijos sí....el puede trolearos fácilmente, ya que vuestros hijos o nietos serán estériles por la vacuna, solo que no os enteráis ahora y solo se sabrá en unos lustros....


----------



## otropepito (Miércoles a la(s) 1:40 AM)

¿Por qué el necio cree que le tienen envidia? Es una clara manifestación del orgullo. Un autoengaño para sobrellevar el día a día. 

Acepta que nadie te tiene envidia.


----------



## Kurten (Miércoles a la(s) 1:42 AM)

el ejpertoc dijo:


> Y cómo sabes que tus hijos son hijos tuyos?



Y cómo sabes qué tu padre es realmente tu padre? Y es que, en realidad, YO SOY TU PADRE

Saludos


----------



## Manteka (Miércoles a la(s) 1:43 AM)

Mis hamijos sin hijos son eternos adolescentes que siguen jugando a la play y alguno todavía vive con sus papis estando ya cerca de los 40.
Hay uno que juega al fornite con mi hijo


----------



## Kurten (Miércoles a la(s) 1:44 AM)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que es un coñazo. No es que no queramos perder el tiempo con vuestras chorradas. Es q tenemos mejores cosas que hacer.
> Es como las fotos de las vacaciones con la bigotua o con las remoras. Son cosas vuestras, no nuestras. Es diferente si te las enseña tu herman@, q entonces claro que interesa y hasta see presta atención.



La fábula de la Zorra y las uvas

Saludos


----------



## Palimpsesto. (Miércoles a la(s) 2:34 AM)

Kurten dijo:


> Y cómo sabes qué tu padre es realmente tu padre? Y es que, en realidad, YO SOY TU PADRE
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Nefersen (Miércoles a la(s) 3:26 AM)

Tengo tres amigos con hijos únicos.

Uno tiene una niña con un síndrome, medio subnormal y paralítica. Necesita una asistente para todo y durante lo que le quede de vida, que no es mucho. Los padres dicen que les ha traído mucha felicidad.

Otro tiene un hijo nini que ahora está en la cárcel por tema de robos. El propio padre lo tuvo que denunciar porque le mató un gato a patadas, y tenían miedo de que les agrediera. 

Otro tiene uno que era un niño encantador hasta que, en la facultad, se reunió con malas compañías, se volvió heroinómano y se contagió de sida. Los padres lo apoyan en todo lo que pueden.

Yo siento mucha envidia de no tener hijos y no poder compartir alguna historia similar.


----------



## Miss Luxury (Miércoles a la(s) 3:40 AM)

¿Cómo estás tan seguro de que son tuyos?


----------



## Guillem Ramon de Montcada (Miércoles a la(s) 4:10 AM)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> A continuación un *texto que no comparto en su defensa (siquiera implícita) del ESTADO de Bienestar (que yo afirmo como nocivo) y en su defensa del capitalismo (igual de nocivo que el ESTADO)*.
> 
> *Pero... *es un texto que *los que sí defienden al Estado* ("Estado bueno"), al bienestarismo y al capitalismo ("capitalismo bueno") *deberían aplaudir*, siempre y cuando, claro está, prefieran ser honestos con sus propias ideas bienestaristas, y no sinvergüenzas a los que todo les da igual y sólo miran por su culo de forma egotista.
> 
> ...



Este texto es BRUTAL. Que conste que yo tampoco defiendo al estado como lo hace el texto.
Yo puedo ver mis compañeros que no están teniendo hijos para no perjudicar su carrera profesional. Lo único que estan haciendo es gananado una ventaja competitiva sobre los que sí tenemos hijos y encima no contribuyen a las generaciones futuras.


----------



## opilano (Miércoles a la(s) 5:18 AM)

121 dijo:


> A todas las mujeres mayores de 35 y la mayoría de hombres mayores de 40 les pesa no tener hijos, en el caso de las mujeres las quema al punto de volverlas completamente desquiciadas



Se tenía que decir y se ha dicho.


----------



## Galvani (Miércoles a la(s) 6:05 AM)

ratoncitoperez dijo:


> Yo lo que noto a la gente sin hijos es que viven y actúan como eternos adolescentes. También me revienta los que los tienen y se llaman mutuamente papá/mamá.



Pues yo lo que noto es que los padres modernos son pura basura. Cuando conozcas a alguno que se separa lo verás. Verás como empieza a tirar de agenda para buscar solteros para salir y parecer un gilipollas de 20 años.

Que es para ti parecer un adolescente?


----------



## rulifu (Miércoles a la(s) 6:15 AM)

Leete s Freud y descansa en paz


----------



## Seagrams (Miércoles a la(s) 6:29 AM)

belenus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1323441



@.AzaleA. @Lady Victoria @Ágata S @Mirigar


----------



## Vorian (Miércoles a la(s) 7:05 AM)

Guillem Ramon de Montcada dijo:


> Este texto es BRUTAL. Que conste que yo tampoco defiendo al estado como lo hace el texto.
> Yo puedo ver mis compañeros que no están teniendo hijos para no perjudicar su carrera profesional. Lo único que estan haciendo es gananado una ventaja competitiva sobre los que sí tenemos hijos y encima no contribuyen a las generaciones futuras.



Como si tener hijos fuera una garantia del cuidado de los padres cuando tengan alguna incapacidad o sean ancianos


----------



## Vorian (Miércoles a la(s) 7:06 AM)

121 dijo:


> A todas las mujeres mayores de 35 y la mayoría de hombres mayores de 40 les pesa no tener hijos, en el caso de las mujeres las quema al punto de volverlas completamente desquiciadas



NO. La realidad es mucho mas compleja y diversa que la sencillez y simplismo de lo que eres capaz de admitir o asimilar


----------



## fyahball (Miércoles a la(s) 7:36 AM)

Algunos que no tienen hijos sois como la zorro con lAs uvas

Habláis como maricones y ratas cobardes

Mejor que vuestra genética defectuosa acabe en vosotros


----------



## Dr. Oldman (Miércoles a la(s) 7:58 AM)

Ya veras cuando tengan la mayoria de edad y voten al psoe, que orgulloso te vas a sentir de ellos. PELELE!


----------



## Kabraloka (Miércoles a la(s) 8:03 AM)

a las charos sin hijos las jodes vivas cuando hablas del tema. Se nota a la legua


----------



## alexforum (Miércoles a la(s) 8:13 AM)

Hermes Trismegisto dijo:


> A esto le queda dos telediarios.
> 
> Nos vamos a reir con la traca final.
> 
> Pero estan haciendo un bien trabajo engañando a los sudacas a que vengan a pagar 1200€ por un piso de mierda compartidos, a pagar un 52% de impuestos y a hacer los trabajos que los hijos de la generacion peter pan no ha tenido.



Algunos panchos no vienen engañados. Yo tuve unos vecinos colombianos, muy majos ademas, que vinieron y estuvieron algunos anios. Incluso compraron el piso de una vecina de mi abuela. A los años tuvieron oportunidad y se fueron a UK (por aquel entonces era UE...).

Muchos panchos no son gilipollas. Ven España como el paso intermeedio para "obtener un pasaporte europeo"


----------



## lonchagordista (Miércoles a la(s) 8:27 AM)

mvpower dijo:


> El humano es un animal que se cree muy importante y valioso, y ciertamente hay algunos que lo son: como nikola tesla y muchos otros inventores, mentes brillantes y porque no, los humanos buenos, humildes y valerosos que son una minoría también. Pero indispensables para la prosperidad.
> 
> Los demás en su mayoría(estos son lo que se creen importantes e indispensables) no deberían ni existir en un mundo futuro 100x100 desarrollado. Si el humano quiere llegar a una meta verdaderamente importante, lo cual nunca conseguirá, pero bueno al menos tener la esperanza intacta( poder caminar-viajar por el cosmos), debe deshacerse de los malignos( psicópatas, borreguineitor, sociopatas, etc, que conforman el 95-97 por ciento de la población actúal)
> 
> ...



Detecto aquí un cortocircuito en tu discurso. Dar una buena existencia a los hijos está ligado a ser funcivago. 

En Hezpaña es muy básica la forma de pensar de la gente. Si te compras un coche mejor que el del vecino o el de tus amigos te envidiarán. Si te compras un coche de mierda se reirán de ti. De la misma manera, si tienes hijos te envidiarán. Si te quedas jugando a la play en casa de los padres se reirán de ti. Este hilo lo demuestra: la cantidad de mensajes burlándose de las que se han quedado con los gatos o los que se han quedado con la videoconsola.


----------



## sebososabroso (Miércoles a la(s) 8:30 AM)

Los niños te llenan la vida, quien no los tiene no lo puede saber. Quien no quiere tener hijos, en la mayoría de las veces, no aguantaría ni un día con ellos. No puedes explicarlo, se quiere o no.


----------



## Tanchus (Miércoles a la(s) 8:49 AM)

Otro cansino que se piensa que a los que no tenemos hijos nos interesan los de los demás creyendo que son especiales por ser los suyos y no dándose cuenta de que son exactamente iguales que todos los demás.
Son idénticos a otros pesados como son los que se empeñan en ponerte las fotos o el vídeo de su viaje a Calasparra creyendo que a todo el mundo le va a parecer igual de apasionante que a ellos. Mención especial para los que los bostezos y los comentarios de aburrimiento total no hacen mella en su actitud de motivaditos de la vida.


----------



## grom (Miércoles a la(s) 8:50 AM)

Nefersen dijo:


> Tengo tres amigos con hijos únicos.
> 
> Uno tiene una niña con un síndrome, medio subnormal y paralítica. Necesita una asistente para todo y durante lo que le quede de vida, que no es mucho. Los padres dicen que les ha traído mucha felicidad.
> 
> ...



Esa es otra.
Los que tienen un hijo a los 45.

La posibilidad de que te salga "mal" aumenta exponencialmente con la edad de la madre, pero esta feo decirlo, porque feminismo y tal. Asi que no se dice.

Aparte de ese riesgo, el hecho de que a esas edades no te sobra la energia necesaria para criar a tus hijos.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (Miércoles a la(s) 8:55 AM)

Los que no pensáis tener hijos seguramente os suicidaréis a los 70 años de edad o antes, cuando veáis que estáis solos en el mundo.

Extreme derroition.


----------



## grom (Miércoles a la(s) 8:55 AM)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> A continuación un *texto que no comparto en su defensa (siquiera implícita) del ESTADO de Bienestar (que yo afirmo como nocivo) y en su defensa del capitalismo (igual de nocivo que el ESTADO)*.
> 
> *Pero... *es un texto que *los que sí defienden al Estado* ("Estado bueno"), al bienestarismo y al capitalismo ("capitalismo bueno") *deberían aplaudir*, siempre y cuando, claro está, prefieran ser honestos con sus propias ideas bienestaristas, y no sinvergüenzas a los que todo les da igual y sólo miran por su culo de forma egotista.
> 
> ...





Guillem Ramon de Montcada dijo:


> Este texto es BRUTAL. Que conste que yo tampoco defiendo al estado como lo hace el texto.
> Yo puedo ver mis compañeros que no están teniendo hijos para no perjudicar su carrera profesional. Lo único que estan haciendo es gananado una ventaja competitiva sobre los que sí tenemos hijos y encima no contribuyen a las generaciones futuras.



Ese texto "brutal" y una mierda, son dos mierdas.

Estan culpabilizando a parejas con un solo hijo, cuando la "decision" de no tener hijos o tener uno no es nada mas que el resultado de decadas de adoctrinamiento feminista.


----------



## grom (Miércoles a la(s) 8:57 AM)

121 dijo:


> A todas las mujeres mayores de 35 y la mayoría de hombres mayores de 40 les pesa no tener hijos, en el caso de las mujeres las quema al punto de volverlas completamente desquiciadas



Yo añadiria que a una mayoria de padres, volviendo la vista atras, les hubiera gustado tener MAS hijos.


----------



## Gatoo_ (Miércoles a la(s) 8:59 AM)

sebososabroso dijo:


> *Los niños te llenan la vida*, quien no los tiene no lo puede saber. Quien no quiere tener hijos, en la mayoría de las veces, no aguantaría ni un día con ellos. No puedes explicarlo, se quiere o no.



Te llenan la vida si antes de ellos tu vida era una puta mierda, pero si tienes una vida social activa, un trabajo que te ocupe muchas horas del día o unas aficiones no aptas para infantes, la llegada de un crío es lo peor que te puede pasar en la vida.

Yo conozco a mucha gente (diría que la mayoría de los que son padres) que al cabo de los años acaban reconociendo que si pudieran volver atrás no tendrían ningún hijo. En cambio no sé de nadie que se arrepienta de no haberlos tenido.


----------



## vanderwilde (Miércoles a la(s) 9:01 AM)

alexforum dijo:


> Muchos panchos no son gilipollas. Ven España como el paso intermeedio para "obtener un pasaporte europeo"



Así es. Pillan la nacionalidad española y hasta lo celebran. Porque anda que no se le abren puertas con eso...


----------



## workforfood (Miércoles a la(s) 9:04 AM)

grom dijo:


> Yo lo veo justo al contrario.
> 
> Cualquiera de los que estamos aqui, estamos aqui porque todos y cada uno de nuestros putos ancestros desde hace 300 millones de años tuvieron descendencia.
> Parece que en esta generacion de humanos, hay muchos que han "decidido" que su mierda no huele y que todos estaban equivocados.
> ...




Es lo que digo te das muchísimas importancia y eres nada y tus hijos si los tienes es igual sois nada por mucha descendencia que tengáis. Sois menos que los fósiles de dinosaurios. Que se reproduzca o no un individuo o millones de ellos es absolutamente irrelevante. Pero todavía seguís que sois muy importantes.


----------



## opilano (Miércoles a la(s) 9:10 AM)

grom dijo:


> Yo añadiria que a una mayoria de padres, volviendo la vista atras, les hubiera gustado tener MAS hijos.



Así, como lo cuentas. Y te lo dice uno que tiene cuatro.


----------



## Dragón Asesino (Miércoles a la(s) 9:14 AM)

Carapadre de los cojones


----------



## workforfood (Miércoles a la(s) 9:15 AM)

Tú te crees que en una granja de cerdos, que se reproducen los cerdos piensan en sus parientes cuando la mayoría son crias de sementales elegidos, para producir carne. La especia humana es una especie animal más y lo de reproducirse en la especie humana es igual se reproduce porque a nivel de especie estamos programados para reproducirnos pero que se reproduzcan los individuos es absolutamente irrelevante en cualquier especie los animales que llegan a la vida adulta reproductiva son poquísimos. Los humanos en la antigüedad era igual se reproducían pocos por eso la demografía se mantuvo de unos cientos de millones de individuos durante milenios, lo de de reproducirse todo el mundo eso viene de muy poco en la historia de la humanidad y hay que pensar porque esa obsesión de individuos con genéticas mediocres en reproducirse, se piensan que van a dejar un legado para el futuro, esos genes permutan y en unas pocas generaciones no queda ni rastro.


----------



## vanderwilde (Miércoles a la(s) 9:16 AM)

A ver, hijos.... según. Aquí los hay que no se le va a olvidar el polvo en toda su vida, pero de lo arrepentidos que están.

Anda que les han salido... la palabra golfo/a se queda corta. Le están haciendo pasar a los padres un infierno.

Está mi mujer dando horas, y no hay una casa donde no le pregunten si tiene hijos. Como dice que no, es posible que siempre le dan la misma respuesta: "haces bien".

Me está contando cada caso... Y no precisamente de niños/ñas, sino de mujeres/hombres.

Yo mismo conozco cada caso... Eso hace saltar hasta las lágrimas de las perrerías que le han hecho a los padres.

Bueno, y ya aunque te salgan más buenos que el pan, y la mujé, dónde la dejamos? Otro infierno... Los tienen envejecidos, y están las tías más buenas que las hijas. Y que no le den por llamar al 666 016, que ya te echaron la vida a perder.

Está hoy la vida para andar jugándosela. Quién garantiza hoy que está todo el mundo divorciado que uno no entre en el club? Quién garantiza que vas a tener dos o tres chiquillos y que uno no va salir torcido, encima no lo puedes poner derecho.


----------



## Maedhros (Miércoles a la(s) 9:22 AM)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Te llenan la vida si antes de ellos tu vida era una puta mierda, pero si tienes una vida social activa, un trabajo que te ocupe muchas horas del día o unas aficiones no aptas para infantes, la llegada de un crío es lo peor que te puede pasar en la vida.
> 
> Yo conozco a mucha gente (diría que la mayoría de los que son padres) que al cabo de los años acaban reconociendo que si pudieran volver atrás no tendrían ningún hijo. En cambio no sé de nadie que se arrepienta de no haberlos tenido.



Básicamente, la vida del 90% de la gente es una puta basura aburrida. Así que un crío les alegra algo su miserable existencia.

Si tienes un buen curro, aficiones, y sobre todo valoras tu tiempo libre un hijo te quita la vida.


----------



## estrujillo (Miércoles a la(s) 9:25 AM)

Pirro dijo:


> A los que no tenemos hijos, los hijos de los demás no nos suele parecer un tema interesante de conversación salvo que tengan algún tipo de superpoder, alguna cualidad excepcional* o alguna clase de deformidad*. Así que cuando el típico padre razonablemente eñoñado con su larva random empieza a hablarte de ellas y a enseñarte fotos, no queda otra que sonreír empáticamente, decirles los bellas que son y aprovechar para ir al baño a mear.



jajaja


----------



## Gatoo_ (Miércoles a la(s) 9:33 AM)

Maedhros dijo:


> Básicamente, la vida del 90% de la gente es una puta basura aburrida. Así que un crío les alegra algo su miserable existencia.
> 
> Si tienes un buen curro, aficiones, y sobre todo valoras tu tiempo libre un hijo te quita la vida.



Con saber valorar el silencio ya es suficiente como para no querer ni oír hablar de niños.

Yo llego a mi casa, me tiro en el sofá y no oigo naaaada. Eso es maravilloso, si me lo quitan me matan.


----------



## Annunakis (Miércoles a la(s) 9:56 AM)

grom dijo:


> Esa es otra.
> Los que tienen un hijo a los 45.
> 
> La posibilidad de que te salga "mal" aumenta exponencialmente con la edad de la madre, pero esta feo decirlo, porque feminismo y tal. Asi que no se dice.
> ...



Yo siempre pongo el ejemplo de una pareja de amigos, bueno, más bien examigos, que tuvieron al crío ella con 40 y el con 44. 

Están jodidamente derroídos. La tía ha perdido la cabeza, ha dejado de currar para atender al crío las 24 horas del día. El tío creo que sí pudiera dar marcha atrás en el tiempo no habría tenido al crío. Se va con la "grupeta" al monte y se "pierde" en cuanto puede.

El niño parece que es un poco digamos, lento. Y entre que la madre se pinchó el veneno estando embarazada y que encima está esquizofrénica con que el niño siempre está enfermo, va a salir malamente.


----------



## sada (Miércoles a la(s) 10:04 AM)

Archibald dijo:


> Así es. De hecho a mí me pasa con los hijos de los demás a pesar de ser padre.
> 
> Me la pelan los hijos ajenos, especialmente el perfil de niño torpe con TDA, ese espécimen de larva es muy común entre hijos de sosiatas y demás gente basurilla.



jajaj es que ahora cualquier niño revoltoso tocacojones es TDA o TDH y no se le puede llamar la atención porque es TDA o TDH Conozco un caso que la madre no para con sus fotitos y chorradas del niño que es un terremoto y no sabe comportarse pero es* TDH *


----------



## sada (Miércoles a la(s) 10:09 AM)

Maedhros dijo:


> Básicamente, la vida del 90% de la gente es una puta basura aburrida. Así que un crío les alegra algo su miserable existencia.
> 
> Si tienes un buen curro, aficiones, y sobre todo valoras tu tiempo libre un hijo te quita la vida.



ASí es y muchos, sobre todo muchas los tienen porque toca,porque es mono comprarle ropita etc...luego se dan de ostias con la realidad y viene las depresiones y mil mierdas mas pero un niño me dijo una vez una madre mayor que tiene dos* y los quiere mucho: un hijo es una piedra que te atas al cuello y ya no te la quitas en toda la vida. *


----------



## luxor_7 (Miércoles a la(s) 10:17 AM)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Te llenan la vida si antes de ellos tu vida era una puta mierda, pero si tienes una vida social activa, un trabajo que te ocupe muchas horas del día o unas aficiones no aptas para infantes, la llegada de un crío es lo peor que te puede pasar en la vida.
> 
> Yo conozco a mucha gente (diría que la mayoría de los que son padres) que al cabo de los años acaban reconociendo que si pudieran volver atrás no tendrían ningún hijo. En cambio no sé de nadie que se arrepienta de no haberlos tenido.



Los hijos son para tenerlos joven..edad 20 años... a tus 40 tu hijo se independiza con 20 y te sobran fuerzas para todo... 
Por cierto, tener un trabajo que te ocupe muchas horas del día no es vida.


----------



## eltonelero (Miércoles a la(s) 10:23 AM)

Yo tengo que reconocer que tengo envidia sana de algunas parejas amigas/conocidas con hijos... de otras pienso pues oye, estoy de maravilla solo. 

Lo que si que me revienta es ver a follacabras con cuatro o cinco larvas


----------



## Cognome (Miércoles a la(s) 10:31 AM)

luxor_7 dijo:


> Los hijos son para tenerlos joven..edad 20 años... a tus 40 tu hijo se independiza con 20 y te sobran fuerzas para todo...
> Por cierto, tener un trabajo que te ocupe muchas horas del día no es vida.



Es que ahí está el tema. Yo puedo envidiar, a un amigo que se casó a los 25 y formó una familia que todavía está unida y felices.

Pero que cuarentones, me vengan con esas historias, con fotos con bolsas en los ojos, llenos de canas y niños de tres años, que parecen sus abuelos, y cuando cumplan treinta, se quedarán sin padres, pues envidia ninguna.


----------



## T-1000 (Miércoles a la(s) 10:35 AM)

Pues esta majadería no la conocía. Padres reventados de humillación inventando psicopáticamente que la gente les odia envidiosamente por tener hijos para así sobrellevar el ascazo de haberlos tenido obligados, por imitación cobarde, por aburrimiento, para poder maltratar a seres indefensos, para descojonarse sádicamente de tener la libertad de generar vidas de mierda para que sufran enormemente, etc.


----------



## T-1000 (Miércoles a la(s) 10:39 AM)

loquesubebaja dijo:


> La pura verdac. 61 años. 34 años con mi bigotuda (buenas lentejas hace). Dos larvas. Y, por ahora, dos nietos.
> 
> La verdadera saluc. Haced caso a un viego.



No estás explicando motivos porque no los hay. Y nadie los explica. Ni las desventajas tampoco.

Cuando yo viajo y me follo a dos rubias no digo "viajar tiene ventajas", explico al detalle lo de las dos rubias. Decir 'viajar tiene ventajas' está DEMOSTRANDO algo por omisión. 

Eso es lo que vemos en tu post. Inventas ridículamente que leemos tu post y te creemos al 200% y simplemente vemos un imbécil que está afirmando cosas sin explicar ni demostrar nada.

En definitiva pretendes demostrar algo mientras demuestras lo contrario y eres tan imbécil que no lo entiendes.


----------



## vanderwilde (Miércoles a la(s) 10:43 AM)

A que me calentáis y recojo dos moritos. Ustedes sabéis los dineros y ayudas que os caen del cielo, bueno, del cielo no, de otros, por tener recogido dos moritos? Una cosa bárbara!

Tengo un conocido que le ha hecho cuatro chiquillos a una gitana en un pis pas. Se tira todo el día pegando cochazos con el BMW sin hacer ni el güevo. Ya lo han metido en la lista para darle una vivienda social. Pero es que va diciendo que le va a seguir haciendo más. chiquillos Hijoputa que caliente ha salido... A ése sí le ha salido bien la jugada. Cuántos dineros le meterán en el banco todos los meses?

Y si es recogido y no sale bueno, lo puedes devolver. Coño, eso lo hizo aquí uno. El tío hasta con dinerete, y el único que tenía. Recogió un chiquillo de una casa cuna. Qué malo le salió... Drogadicto, traficando con drogas, ratero. Tuvo el hombre que pagar cada cacho de multas... Llegó a soltar hasta dos millones y medio de ptas de entonces, por un robo. Lo aguantó unos años, y lo devolvió.

Lo dicho. Dos moritos, que es la moda. Lo que no sé es si por la edad me los darían.

Que es aquella barriga, es una infección, pero de las bueeeena. O vi, o va, chiquillo viene, chiquillo va, abreté de patas ya, que te voy a dejar preñá, naná naná, y ni me voy a pensar.


----------



## mirym94 (Miércoles a la(s) 10:47 AM)

No creo que les reviente será que les cansa,a mí me llegó un día mi tía con los nietos y que pesadez la tuve que decir anda déjame niños pesada,puede que a ti te haga ilusión pero hay gente que aborrece tanta ñoñería y luego para nada porque crecen y la patadita, a mí tía la tratan como al perro de la esquina..

Antes tener familia y niños podía tener sus ventajas pero ahora.... Trabajas como un negro y luego a saber.... Porque ya no los educas tu si no el estado.

Cuando seas medio senil y te metan en un centro verás que risas.


----------



## grom (Miércoles a la(s) 10:52 AM)

workforfood dijo:


> Es lo que digo te das muchísimas importancia y eres nada y tus hijos si los tienes es igual sois nada por mucha descendencia que tengáis. Sois menos que los fósiles de dinosaurios. Que se reproduzca o no un individuo o millones de ellos es absolutamente irrelevante. Pero todavía seguís que sois muy importantes.



Donde o cuando he dicho yo que soy "importante"??

Es como decir "os creeis importantes porque cuando teneis hambre, comeis".
Tu no comas, chupa una piedra si quieres, que es lo mismo.

Pero vamos, no quiero que se me malinterprete:

Por favor, NO TENGAIS HIJOS. Estais tomando una decision muy acertada.


----------



## grom (Miércoles a la(s) 10:53 AM)

opilano dijo:


> Así, como lo cuentas. Y te lo dice uno que tiene cuatro.



Me das un poco de envidia


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (Miércoles a la(s) 11:03 AM)

Tales90 dijo:


> La mayoría de la gente que no tiene hijos se arrepiente, es como dices no se puede luchar contra la propia biología eso solo provoca infelicidad.



Eso es solo tu punto de vista.

Anda que no me han confesado veces casados y casadas que si volvieran a nacer no tendrían hijos ni bodas.


----------



## Alex Cosma (Miércoles a la(s) 11:13 AM)

grom dijo:


> Ese texto "brutal" y una mierda, son dos mierdas.
> 
> Estan culpabilizando a parejas con un solo hijo, cuando la "decision" de no tener hijos o tener uno no es nada mas que el resultado de decadas de adoctrinamiento feminista.



1- Si te intentan adoctrinar tu DEBER es no permitirlo. En estas cuestiones nadie es víctima y sólo víctima, todos somos CORRESPONSABLES.

2- El adoctrinamiento feminista es una creación del ESTADO. El feminismo es neo-patriarcado. Más info *AQUÍ*.

3- Si te sientes indefenso y sin fuerza ante el PODER de adoctrinamiento del ESTADO, tu DEBER es restar fuerza al ESTADO (incluso eliminarlo) y dotarte de fuerza a ti y a tus iguales. Mi propuesta *AQUÍ*.


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (Miércoles a la(s) 11:19 AM)

StartingOver dijo:


> pues eso, a mis "amigos" sin hijos les revienta ver las fotos de mis hijos. Son amigos de juventud, y como no tienen hijos no hacemos quedadas con hijos, solo les veo en plan como cuando eramos jovenes, por los viejos tiempos. Yo nunca les muestro fotos de mis hijos, solo cuando me lo piden, por sensibilidad, y noto que les revienta, es algo como masoquista. No dicen nada, pero ponen unas caras... es un poema. Se les para el habla, hacen algun comentario positivo para salir del paso y cambian de tema. Ellos siguen sin pareja y tienen casi 45 palos, ya parece que dificilmente tendran hijos, aunque siendo hombres aun tienen tiempo. No os fieis de los que dicen que no quieren ninios (mis amigos no lo dicen, pero hay mucha gente que si), al final la mayoria cuando pasa el tiempo y ve los hijos de los demas se les cae el mundo a los pies.
> 
> Y para los que todavia podais tenerlos, os aconsejo que lo hagais, es algo biologico, no se puede luchar contra eso, solo trae infelicidad, sobre todo a medio plazo cuando te das cuenta de que el tiempo ya paso y la oportunidad no vuelve. Y si no, hacedlo por las pensiones, jajaja



Podría decir yo lo mismo de tu mujer, ¿qué cara crees que pondría ella si me pongo a enseñarle fotos de las tías que me he tirado?

Pues el sentido es el mismo, no es envidia ni nada de eso, sólo que cada uno vive en su frecuencia y no ve interés en lo que emiten otros canales.

Luego hay mucho cuentista, sobre todo las mujeres, de esas que están todo el día soltando "qué guapa estás!" y luego lanzan puñales por la espalda.

Yo he sido padre durante 1 año, me arrimé a una loca con un niña de 6 años, y acabé hasta los cojones, y mira que me adapto a todo tipo de formatos, pero eso ya no lo repito jamás... anda ya!

Un hijo es uno más en la familia, no el centro del mundo como muchos creen.

Hay matrimonios que da pena verlos cómo viven y se tratan, sólo porque le dan mucha más importancia al niño que a sus propias vidas, a la familia en general.

Cualquiera puede tener hijos, hasta el más inútil. De hecho a mayor pobreza y menor preparación para la vida, más hijos se tienen.


----------



## mvpower (Miércoles a la(s) 11:25 AM)

lonchagordista dijo:


> Detecto aquí un cortocircuito en tu discurso. Dar una buena existencia a los hijos está ligado a ser funcivago.
> 
> En Hezpaña es muy básica la forma de pensar de la gente. Si te compras un coche mejor que el del vecino o el de tus amigos te envidiarán. Si te compras un coche de mierda se reirán de ti. De la misma manera, si tienes hijos te envidiarán. Si te quedas jugando a la play en casa de los padres se reirán de ti. Este hilo lo demuestra: la cantidad de mensajes burlándose de las que se han quedado con los gatos o los que se han quedado con la videoconsola.



Yo no he dicho nada de eso, digo que los funcivagos tienen hijos porque les salen gratis, al igual que los murunos, simios parias de la India etc, ya que su sueldo es ficticio. 
Para nada he dicho que estos hijos tengan una buena existencia.


----------



## mirym94 (Miércoles a la(s) 11:29 AM)

QuieroDormirBien dijo:


> Eso es solo tu punto de vista.
> 
> Anda que no me han confesado veces casados y casadas que si volvieran a nacer no tendrían hijos ni bodas.



Depende como te salga el matrimonio, como actualmente gran parte sale mal pues lógico, otros tragan pero no lo dicen, anda que si por mí fuera ya hubiese destrozado matrimonios con niños si hubiese querido.


----------



## workforfood (Miércoles a la(s) 12:18 PM)

grom dijo:


> Donde o cuando he dicho yo que soy "importante"??
> 
> Es como decir "os creeis importantes porque cuando teneis hambre, comeis".
> Tu no comas, chupa una piedra si quieres, que es lo mismo.
> ...



El tema no va de que tengas hijos o no la decisión que se tome como individuo es absolutamente irrelevante hay millones que los tendrán y millones que no y no pasa nada.


----------



## grom (Miércoles a la(s) 12:36 PM)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> 1- Si te intentan adoctrinar tu DEBER es no permitirlo. En estas cuestiones nadie es víctima y sólo víctima, todos somos CORRESPONSABLES.
> 
> 2- El adoctrinamiento feminista es una creación del ESTADO. El feminismo es neo-patriarcado. Más info *AQUÍ*.
> 
> 3- Si te sientes indefenso y sin fuerza ante el PODER de adoctrinamiento del ESTADO, tu DEBER es restar fuerza al ESTADO (incluso eliminarlo) y dotarte de fuerza a ti y a tus iguales. Mi propuesta *AQUÍ*.



Ok.

Pero si viene un ejercito de moros a conquistar un castillo y el analisis es "que gilipollas los castellanos, han muerto todos, a saber de que", el analisis ES UNA PUTA MIERDA.


----------



## grom (Miércoles a la(s) 12:39 PM)

workforfood dijo:


> El tema no va de que tengas hijos o no la decisión que se tome como individuo es absolutamente irrelevante hay millones que los tendrán y millones que no y no pasa nada.



La "decision" de no tener hijos no es una decision. Es el resultado de décadas de adoctrinamiento feminista 

En lo demas, de acuerdo. No tengais hijos, que no pasa nada. Disfrutad la vida.


----------



## workforfood (Miércoles a la(s) 12:44 PM)

grom dijo:


> La "decision" de no tener hijos no es una decision. Es el resultado de décadas de adoctrinamiento feminista
> 
> En lo demas, de acuerdo. No tengais hijos, que no pasa nada. Disfrutad la vida.



Macho las cosas no son de optar o no, mucha gente no tiene hijos porque son estériles sea la mujer, el hombre o los dos. Mucha gente se le pasa el arroz y pasa de complicarse la vida. Hay mucha gente que no tiene pareja, no tiene estabilidad económica, que no valora mucho la vida por problemas que ha tenido o que no cree en la sociedad que vivimos, es decir hay muchos factores que dependen poco la voluntad que dos personas jóvenes heterosexuales emparejadas por decisión propia no tengan hijos es raro y es irrelevante siempre pesan otros factores.


----------



## Alex Cosma (Miércoles a la(s) 1:05 PM)

grom dijo:


> Ok.
> 
> Pero si viene un *ejercito de moros* a conquistar un castillo y el analisis es "que gilipollas los castellanos, han muerto todos, a saber de que", el analisis ES UNA PUTA MIERDA.



El "*ejército de moros*" está, en todo caso, siendo *invitado *a entrar por el PODER LOCAL, como ya hizo el poder local visigodo (católico) en su momento.

Mientras tú te preocupas por supuestas invasiones externas, dejas vía libre para que el PODER LOCAL (que tú sostienes con tu cosmovisión y tus quehaceres cotidianos) te destruya cada día más.

Me recuerdas (tú y todos los que pensáis así; es decir, los que no pensáis o no sabéis pensar o no queréis pensar) a lo que hacía el anarquismo en la previa a la guerra civil:

En el congreso de la CNT de mayo de 1936 en Zaragoza, aparte de otros asuntos (también errados, como casi todo lo que hacía la CNT) uno de los temas de debate fue cuándo empezaría la Segunda Guerra Mundial (Hitler por aquí, Hitler por allá), es decir, NI SE OLIERON que la guerra civil empezaría justo dos meses después de ese congreso.

Ni que decir tiene que la mayor parte de los que asistieron a ese congreso murieron después.

Es lo que tiene no enterarse de nada.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (Miércoles a la(s) 1:08 PM)

Siento exactamente el mismo interés que cuando alguien me enseña las fotos de sus vacaciones. 

Tienes que entender que a tus amigos se la soplan tus hijos, pero no tiene porqué ser por envidia, es que directamente no es para nada interesante hablar de los abuelos, de los hijos o de temas así.


----------



## opilano (Miércoles a la(s) 1:10 PM)

grom dijo:


> Me das un poco de envidia



Como yo de los que tienen seis.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (Miércoles a la(s) 1:12 PM)

workforfood dijo:


> Macho las cosas no son de optar o no, mucha gente no tiene hijos porque son estériles sea la mujer, el hombre o los dos. Mucha gente se le pasa el arroz y pasa de complicarse la vida. Hay mucha gente que no tiene pareja, no tiene estabilidad económica, que no valora mucho la vida por problemas que ha tenido o que no cree en la sociedad que vivimos, es decir hay muchos factores que dependen poco la voluntad que dos personas jóvenes heterosexuales emparejadas por decisión propia no tengan hijos es raro y es irrelevante siempre pesan otros factores.



Eso es, muy buen apunte. 

Cuando alguien dice que "no quiere" tener hijos, mas bien es un "no puedo" tener hijos. 

Yo hubiese tenido hijos si mi vida hubiese sido mas ordenada, salud mental, trabajo estable y una pareja con la cabeza bien amueblada. Lógicamente, digo que "no quiero tener hijos" para traerles a un mundo así, pero en realidad es un "no puedo" tener hijos en estas condiciones.

Que nadie os engañe, son los de siempre los culpables de que hoy casi nadie pueda tener estabilidad de ninguna clase.


----------



## Misosofos (Miércoles a la(s) 1:36 PM)

Probablemente pongan caras de "no me importa una mierda". Yo es la cara que pongo en esas circunstancias.

Lo que me resulta extraño es que te pidan que les muestres las fotos. Supongo que lo harán por educación.


----------



## Misosofos (Miércoles a la(s) 1:38 PM)

grom dijo:


> Es curioso, segun te haces mayor vas viendo con absoluta claridad que a nivel biologico el unico objetivo en la vida, es tener hijos.



Habla por ti, macho. Mi objetivo en la vida es no tenerlos y para ello no solo me pongo siempre condón, sino que mi mujer también toma la píldora.


----------



## hornblower (Miércoles a la(s) 1:38 PM)

El envidioso tiene dos caras: envidia pero también quiere que le envidien


----------



## Don Luriio (Miércoles a la(s) 1:53 PM)

mvpower dijo:


> El humano es un animal que se cree muy importante y valioso, y ciertamente hay algunos que lo son: como nikola tesla y muchos otros inventores, mentes brillantes y porque no, los humanos buenos, humildes y valerosos que son una minoría también. Pero indispensables para la prosperidad.
> 
> Los demás en su mayoría(estos son lo que se creen importantes e indispensables) no deberían ni existir en un mundo futuro 100x100 desarrollado. Si el humano quiere llegar a una meta verdaderamente importante, lo cual nunca conseguirá, pero bueno al menos tener la esperanza intacta( poder caminar-viajar por el cosmos), debe deshacerse de los malignos( psicópatas, borreguineitor, sociopatas, etc, que conforman el 95-97 por ciento de la población actúal)
> 
> ...



Hay una novela que trata de eso. La humanidad desaparece excepto un pequeño grupo que se refugia en una isla. Todos son gente normal tirando a mediocre. En lugar de evolucionar involucionan y acaban en el mar convertidos en en algo parecido a leones marinos.


----------



## Lady Victoria (Miércoles a la(s) 2:01 PM)

Seagrams dijo:


> @.AzaleA. @Lady Victoria @Ágata S @Mirigar



Pero si yo soy madre, idiota Además, me encanta serlo, soy muy feliz, y mi cachorro también.


----------



## loquesubebaja (Miércoles a la(s) 2:22 PM)

T-1000 dijo:


> No estás explicando motivos porque no los hay. Y nadie los explica. Ni las desventajas tampoco.
> 
> Cuando yo viajo y me follo a dos rubias no digo "viajar tiene ventajas", explico al detalle lo de las dos rubias. Decir 'viajar tiene ventajas' está DEMOSTRANDO algo por omisión.
> 
> ...



Te veo tenso. Y eso que te has follado a dos rubias. 
No pretendo demostrar nada, sencillamente cuento mi experiencia.
Ni pretendo convencer a nadie.
Por cierto, no es incompatible tener larvas y follarse a dos rubias. Cree a un viego.


----------



## grom (Miércoles a la(s) 2:29 PM)

Misosofos dijo:


> Habla por ti, macho. Mi objetivo en la vida es no tenerlos y para ello no solo me pongo siempre condón, sino que mi mujer también toma la píldora.



Haces bien


----------



## grom (Miércoles a la(s) 2:33 PM)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> El "*ejército de moros*" está, en todo caso, siendo *invitado *a entrar por el PODER LOCAL, como ya hizo el poder local visigodo (católico) en su momento.
> 
> Mientras tú te preocupas por supuestas invasiones externas, dejas vía libre para que el PODER LOCAL (que tú sostienes con tu cosmovisión y tus quehaceres cotidianos) te destruya cada día más.
> 
> ...



Tu altura intelectual se limita a escribir farfolla en un foro. Mucha farfolla.

Bajate del pedestal que tu mierda tambien huele.


----------



## Redwill (Miércoles a la(s) 2:43 PM)

Yo, personalmente admiro a los hombres que tienen por un lado la suerte de tener y por otro el sacrificio enorme que hacen para sacar adelante a sus hijos y ser un buen padre.

Yo les admiro, no tengo ni una intencion de ocultarlo, y yo se lo digo a mis amigos que son padres sin ninguna verguenza.

Ademas creo que es gracias a ellos y a todos los demas que el mundo sigue, y soy un autentico creyente que la familia y la educacion es la base fundamental de una sociedad sana, creo que no existe otro vehiculo mejor que la familia sea esta grande o pequeña para desarroyar personas sanas, desde su infancia a su adultez, por mal que salga a veces, mil veces mas exitoso que cualquier otro metodo.

Pero a mi no se cambia la cara, ni mucho menos les envidio, o me sento mal por no tener yo uno, o lo que quiera que sea que le pasa a los que tu dices, mas bien no, de echo a mi me pasa lo contrario.

Que me miran a mi flipando de lo que hago o de lo que puedo hacer cuando quiero, de como juego con los niños de mi familia y me voy con lo bueno a mi casa, otros sencillamente son felices y a mi me hacen sentir orgulloso del esfuerzo que hacen por ser un buen padre, pero al reves me pasa sobre todo con uno que tiene dos niñas y solo me mira con admiracion y literalmente diciendome "como me gustaria poder", soy yo el que le anima a sentirse mejor y despejarle la ilusion de estar soltero, por que es algo bueno, pero tampoco es necesariamente siempre y por encima de todo la mejor opcion.


----------



## Seagrams (Miércoles a la(s) 6:11 PM)

Lady Victoria dijo:


> Pero si yo soy madre, idiota Además, me encanta serlo, soy muy feliz, y mi cachorro también.



Pues espero que el karma te de lo tuyo y que tu hijo sufra el acoso al que condenas a los hijos de los demás, petarda


----------



## etsai (Miércoles a la(s) 6:21 PM)




----------



## Sir Connor (Miércoles a la(s) 6:22 PM)

Y los gatos cuando aparecen en esta historia? nadie adopta gatos....?


----------



## Kurten (Miércoles a la(s) 10:31 PM)

Nefersen dijo:


> Tengo tres amigos con hijos únicos.
> 
> Uno tiene una niña con un síndrome, medio subnormal y paralítica. Necesita una asistente para todo y durante lo que le quede de vida, que no es mucho. Los padres dicen que les ha traído mucha felicidad.
> 
> ...



Te has fijado solo en las historias malas, bribon. A tu conveniencia...pero y las buenas??

Saludos


----------



## Gatoo_ (Miércoles a la(s) 11:32 PM)

luxor_7 dijo:


> Los hijos son para tenerlos joven..edad 20 años... *a tus 40 tu hijo se independiza con 20* y te sobran fuerzas para todo...



Tú te quedaste anclado en 1950, supongo.

¿Independizarse con 20 años? Eso lo hice yo (con 19 realmente) y a día de hoy aún hay gente que no me cree cuando se lo cuento.

Yo sólo tendría hijos si viviéramos 140 años. Tendría hijos a los 60, cuando ya tuviera la vida perfectamente solucionada, cuidaría de mis hijos hasta los 100 y aún me quedaría tiempo para descansar y disfrutar la vejez.

Tener hijos a los 20 años, cuando todavía no tienes estudios, ni trabajo estable, ni dinero, ni casa propia, es un suicidio en toda regla.




luxor_7 dijo:


> Por cierto, tener un trabajo que te ocupe muchas horas del día no es vida.



Depende de lo que te paguen y de lo mucho que te guste lo que hagas.


----------



## Marchamaliano (Miércoles a la(s) 11:54 PM)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Y los gatos cuando aparecen en esta historia? nadie adopta gatos....?



Lo chuchos ya salieron.


----------



## Nefersen (Jueves a la(s) 4:34 AM)

Kurten dijo:


> Te has fijado solo en las historias malas, bribon. A tu conveniencia...pero y las buenas??
> 
> Saludos



Pero si sólo he contado las historias buenas!!!


----------



## Ratona001 (Jueves a la(s) 6:35 AM)

Eso es lo que tú crees.

La gente que envía las fotos de sus hijos a personas que no son familiares es que les falta un tris. 

Y no tiene además sentido. Eso nunca se ha hecho. Ni antaño. Que alguien mostrase la foto de sus hijos a la peña. 

O están tan amargados que quieren aparentar lo contrario. Otra forma más de fachada. De alardear de algo que realmente no es motivo de alardeo ya que están cogidos por los huevos en la empresa y muertos en vida


----------



## Karlb (Jueves a la(s) 7:18 AM)

Jajaja ni que fuera una foto de una Ducati.


----------



## Guillem Ramon de Montcada (Jueves a la(s) 9:52 AM)

Yo me pregunto como la gente exitosa y con hijos se lo monta. Porque según la gente sin hijos aquí presente, eso es imposible ya que los hijos te destrozan la vida.


----------



## Galvani (Jueves a la(s) 11:00 AM)

En la mierda de mundo laboral del país este, gastos los mínimos. Tienes que aguantar tanta mierda siendo soltero por tener que trabajar que encima tener gastos... Será terrible. Tener cargas y aguantar hijos de puta en todos lados.


----------



## Gatoo_ (Jueves a la(s) 4:16 PM)

Guillem Ramon de Montcada dijo:


> Yo me pregunto como la gente exitosa y con hijos se lo monta. Porque según la gente sin hijos aquí presente, eso es imposible ya que los hijos te destrozan la vida.



No los crían ellos, evidentemente.


----------



## .AzaleA. (Jueves a la(s) 11:18 PM)

Seagrams dijo:


> @.AzaleA. @Lady Victoria @Ágata S @Mirigar




¿?¿? Supongo que es la muñeca con la que juegas a escondidas en el baño, ¿verdaC? 

Mongolo...


----------



## .AzaleA. (Viernes a la(s) 12:06 AM)

A mí este tema me aburre, porque hace años que entendí que yo no tengo que convencer a nadie, pero ya que me han citado, sólo comento que las personas que, por diversos motivos, espabilamos desde niños, vemos todo suficientemente claro como para no caer en ciertos sesgos y gregarismo.

Dicho esto, yo no me siento peor, ni con envidia, de ver a otras con hijos, al contrario, me alegro por ellas y me gusta ver que todavía quedan estampas que me recuerdan a mi infancia, o sea, sitios con gente autóctona y sus hijos. En cambio, por esos mismos niños no siento tanta alegría si pienso a largo plazo, pero bueno, muchos vivirán mejor que las generaciones anteriores al no haber casi competencia, pues los mejores trabajos serán el día de mañana para los europeos que queden.


*Y recordarnos que vivímos en estados satánicos desde hace siglos:*

"EL DINERO FIDUCIARIO". POR PEDRO BUSTAMANTE (odysee.com)

Hipótesis de la Tierra cóncava. 20.1 La caída del hombre (1) Por Pedro Bustamante. (odysee.com)


----------



## kakarot (Viernes a la(s) 12:15 AM)

Adopta a un uzbeko


----------



## .AzaleA. (Viernes a la(s) 12:35 AM)

Lobo macho dijo:


> Cierto, es una gran verdad.
> Nuestro roll en la vida o nuestro sentido o nuestro objetivo o nuestra misión (llámalo como quieres) es reproducirnos. No tenemos otra misión.
> Por cierto, es la misma que tienen todos los animalitos del bosque y del mar, reproducirse.
> A la naturaleza le importa un pimiento si eres feliz o no, si eres ecosostenible o no. Lo unico importante es reproducirse. Una vez cumplida esta misión sobras.
> ...





Tales90 dijo:


> La mayoría de la gente que no tiene hijos se arrepiente, es como dices no se puede luchar contra la propia biología eso solo provoca infelicidad.





SolyCalma dijo:


> ¿La mayoría de la gente sin hijos está amargada? Pues probablemente, pero no creo que sea por no tenerlos, si no porque la mayoría está amargada en general, los que los tienen también.
> 
> Es evidente que a nivel biológico es nuestro objetivo y los seres vivos están diseñados a nivel físico, hormonal, etc para la reproducción, ahora bien, pienso que no es nada fácil, por un lado, tienes que encontrar una buena mujer y por otro tienes que tener un mínimo de solvencia económica tú o tu mujer para poder darles un mínimo de calidad de vida, aparte está también algo fundamental que es que sepas amar y educar a tus hijos, disposición a aprender y a dedicarles tiempo.
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que la gran mayoría está amargada, no sabe amar ni educar, no tienen un duro, hay pocas mujeres buenas, pues comprendo, entiendo o veo bien que muchos no tengan descendencia.





Freedomfighter dijo:


> No podemos luchar contra la Ley Natural, y en ella todos tenemos grabado a fuego en nuestros genes que debemos seguir el camino de la Vida a través de la descendencia, esa es la realidad nos guste o no, lo demás son excusas de mal pagador, o como la fábula de la zorra y las uvas, cada uno se auto engaña como quiere en ese y otros aspectos del instinto natural.
> 
> Por otro lado y de acuerdo a las circunstancias actuales, tambien se puede añadir a esa realidad, que ante un caso de auténtico cataclismo en la Humanidad, los que no tienen descendencia tendrán menos miedo y sufrirán menos ya que saben que solo ellos serán eliminados y no su prole, por lo tanto es, digamos, una cierta ventaja en ese tipo de escenarios apocalipticos que esperemos que no lleguen, aunque de acuerdo a los hechos actuales no es nada descartable.
> 
> Anyway, que cada cual haga lo que mejor le parezca y que también asuma las consecuencias de sus decisiones, sean para bien o para mal, el intentar criticar una decision o la contraria del prójimo es algo absurdo en esencia.





Tales90 dijo:


> La mayoría de la gente que no tiene hijos se arrepiente, es como dices no se puede luchar contra la propia biología eso solo provoca infelicidad.





Qué plaaaaaaaaaaaaaastas que sois algunos con la excusa de la biología. ¡¡Animales!!!

Que no, simples, que no, que aunque os cueste creerlo hay hombres y mujeres (más los hombres) que no sienten el asqueroso instinto reproductivo; porque si lo prensamos en frío, y de manera analítica, el proceso de gestar y parir un niño es un pelín asqueroso, un rito sangriento y doloroso, un insulto al buen gusto, algo que te hace pensar en lo inverso que está el mundo hasta que lo aceptas.


*Os joda o no, hay gente cuyo instinto está en hacer cosas para su ego o su gente, no necesitan "duplicarse". *Aunque al final, eso de la descendencia no es más que prolongación del ego igualmente, eh? incluso quizás a una escala mayor que el que regala su tiempo a otros por afinidad de ideales.

Pero dejad ya hablar de la bilogía como si fuésemos meros animales; bueno, algunos sí que lo son sin remedio...


----------



## Mirigar (Viernes a la(s) 12:36 AM)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> A mí este tema me aburre, porque hace años que entendí que yo no tengo que convencer a nadie, pero ya que me han citado, sólo comento que las personas que, por diversos motivos, espabilamos desde niños, vemos todo suficientemente claro como para no caer en ciertos sesgos y gregarismo.
> 
> Dicho esto, yo no me siento peor, ni con envidia, de ver a otras con hijos, al contrario, me alegro por ellas y me gusta ver que todavía quedan estampas que me recuerdan a mi infancia, o sea, sitios con gente autóctona y sus hijos. En cambio, por esos mismos niños no siento tanta alegría si pienso a largo plazo, pero bueno, muchos vivirán mejor que las generaciones anteriores al no haber casi competencia, pues los mejores trabajos serán el día de mañana para los europeos que queden.
> 
> ...



Es muy triste que un padre utilice a su hijo para presumir ante los colegas. Eso demuestra que muchos se afanan en tener hijos por ego, para dárselas de cumplidores por haber hecho lo que supuestamente están diseñados a hacer. 

Respeto a los padres y madres que desean tener hijos por vocación, no por mandato social. Lo cual no quita que me parezca un signo de inconsciencia el traer hijos a una sociedad en fase de decadencia terminal como esta, tal y como tú también apuntas. 

En cuanto al tema de la envidia, no siento ninguna hacia quienes tienen hijos, pero mucho menos aún hacia quienes tienen una vida tan gris como para querer generar envidia por medio de ellos. 

¡Qué cosa más triste!


----------



## .AzaleA. (Viernes a la(s) 12:39 AM)

Mirigar dijo:


> Es muy triste que un padre utilice a su hijo para presumir ante los colegas. Eso demuestra que muchos se afanan en tener hijos por ego, para dárselas de cumplidores por haber hecho lo que supuestamente están diseñados a hacer.
> 
> Respeto a los padres y madres que desean tener hijos por vocación, no por mandato social. Lo cual no quita que me parezca un signo de inconsciencia el traer hijos a una sociedad en fase de decadencia terminal como esta, tal y como tú también apuntas.
> 
> ...



@Mirigar









Un apunte. *¿Y tú crees que el karma se pasa de padres a hijos?* He estado viendo cartas natales de los nacidos entre mis conocidos y he flipado un poquito.


----------



## .AzaleA. (Viernes a la(s) 12:47 AM)

Glokta dijo:


> si no tienes críos hablar de larvas es un soberano aburrimiento. No me interesa esa foto donde sale "gracioso", ni en que curso esta, ni si se le dan bien las mates, ni si fue al pediatra la semana pasada, ni si lo apuntaste a karate




A ver, estas respuestas que estáis dando algunos de "me importa una kaka el niño de mi amigo" pues tampoco.

Supongo que si yo tuviese amigas con hijos, o una vecina amable con niños, no me importaría ayudar a los críos de vez en cuando. Que me taladren la cabeza contándome chorradas mundanas de los peques no, pero alegrarte y ayudar al niño de familiar/vecino/amigo, etc, sí lo veo adecuado si es alguien cercano.

Hay muchos padres cenutrios que, a veces, necesitan que otra persona les de pautas/consejos.


----------



## Mirigar (Viernes a la(s) 12:55 AM)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> @Mirigar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues la verdad es que no lo sé. La propia existencia de algo como el karma me produce una sensación bastante negativa. Me parecería horrible que naciéramos predestinados a tener mala suerte en la vida, y más aún si esa mala suerte viene prefijada por culpa del comportamiento de los padres. Ojalá que no sea así, pero en un universo tan caótico como este cualquier cosa me parecería posible.


----------



## .AzaleA. (Viernes a la(s) 1:04 AM)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> la vida a los ,40-50 sin hijos ni pareja es excepcionalmente triste




No, es monótona, como cuando ibas de casa la cole y del cole a casa porque no podías, ni te dejaban, hacer nada más...

Además, a los 30 años el tiempo se pasa a velocidad supersónica, esto implica también que un día tu niño/a ya no será tal, y querrá hacer parte de su vida sin darte explicaciones.


----------



## .AzaleA. (Viernes a la(s) 1:06 AM)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> No sabéis que pereza dar ver fotos de los hijos de los demás.





Pero si tú habías vuelto con tu ex y estabais pensando en criar niños...




Paisdemierda dijo:


> Es porque no les importan una puta mierda y está mal visto pasar de un padre cuando *enseña fotos de sus lefazos desarrollados.*





Aaaaahjj. A algunos os castraron la delicadeza al nacer.


----------



## Ratona001 (Viernes a la(s) 1:35 AM)

Guillem Ramon de Montcada dijo:


> Yo me pregunto como la gente exitosa y con hijos se lo monta. Porque según la gente sin hijos aquí presente, eso es imposible ya que los hijos te destrozan la vida.



Tiran mucho de familiares. 

En mi curro la jefa ha tenido 4 hijos. Y su madre (la abuela) le tuvo también pronto. Entonces si viajan va la abuela tambien para cuidar niños... 

Abusan de las bajas. Es decir si el neño tose como las guarderías los trabajadores cobran poco y tienen miedo los mandan a casa. Entonces se coge la baja por niño enfermo y después la baja porque los otros niños se contagiaron o ella misma y se puede tirar a lo tonto 40 días de baja. Y repetir el mismo juego 3 veces al año y luego cogerse más bajas días sueltos por qué el niño este malo etc. 

por lo que escucho de otras personas a penas ven a su marido. Porque se turnan. Uno curra por el día el otro por la noche etc. 

Y no tienen hobbies no te contaran que han visto la serie X, leído el libro tal..... Los hobbies son los hijos.


----------



## optimistic1985 (Viernes a la(s) 2:21 AM)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Pero si tú habías vuelto con tu ex y estabais pensando en criar niños...



Repito por si no te enteras: Qué pereza da ver las fotos de los hijos de los demás.


----------



## Guillem Ramon de Montcada (Viernes a la(s) 2:21 AM)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Tiran mucho de familiares.
> 
> En mi curro la jefa ha tenido 4 hijos. Y su madre (la abuela) le tuvo también pronto. Entonces si viajan va la abuela tambien para cuidar niños...
> 
> ...



El netflix es muy importante. Así vamos.


----------



## Ratona001 (Viernes a la(s) 4:51 AM)

Guillem Ramon de Montcada dijo:


> El netflix es muy importante. Así vamos.



Que estés resentido por tener hijos no es mi problema. No saques de contexto mi mensaje.


----------



## Guillem Ramon de Montcada (Viernes a la(s) 5:03 AM)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Que estés resentido por tener hijos no es mi problema. No saques de contexto mi mensaje.



Tengo un hijo y seguimos viendo series. 
Lo mismo por mis compañeros que también tienen hijos.
No sé de qué resentimiento habla.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (Viernes a la(s) 6:07 AM)

Guillem Ramon de Montcada dijo:


> Tengo un hijo y seguimos viendo series.
> Lo mismo por mis compañeros que también tienen hijos.
> No sé de qué resentimiento habla.



Métela en el ignore, la calva está como una chota.


----------



## opilano (Viernes a la(s) 6:47 AM)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Tiran mucho de familiares.
> 
> En mi curro la jefa ha tenido 4 hijos. Y su madre (la abuela) le tuvo también pronto. Entonces si viajan va la abuela tambien para cuidar niños...
> 
> ...



4 tengo yo. A las abuelas las veían el fin de semana para, de visita, obtener de ellas una sonrisa y un amor inconmensurable. El mismo que yo recibí por parte de mi madre.

Las bajas son UN DERECHO. Y la excedencia, ni te cuento. Cuando se tienen hijos, previamente pensárselo muy bien, y posteriormente organizarse mejor todavía. No aparcarlos en comedores, ni extraescolares. Tener consciencia de que se es una unidad. Y actuar en consecuencia.

Y series, ni puta falta he tenido de vivir las películas de otros. Nos hemos currado la nuestra, la propia. Con quehaceres, hobbys e inquietudes interminables.


----------



## Ratona001 (Viernes a la(s) 6:52 AM)

Abusan de las bajas laborales. El work life balance de esas personas solo es posible a costa de explotar a los demás. 

La gente que tiene más de 3 hijos (que suelen ser moros) deberían de pagar más impuestos que alguien soltero.


----------



## opilano (Viernes a la(s) 8:00 AM)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Abusan de las bajas laborales. El work life balance de esas personas solo es posible a costa de explotar a los demás.
> 
> La gente que tiene más de 3 hijos (que suelen ser moros) deberían de pagar más impuestos que alguien soltero.



Te explota tu jefe. La empresa NO ES TUYA. Y te repito que las bajas son UN DERECHO. 
Ese amargor que destilas te obligará a cojer una. Ya lo verás.


----------



## sepultada en guano (Viernes a la(s) 8:45 AM)

opilano dijo:


> Te explota tu jefe. La empresa NO ES TUYA. Y te repito que las bajas son UN DERECHO.
> Ese amargor que destilas te obligará a cojer una. Ya lo verás.



Joder qué parasitismo.


----------



## opilano (Viernes a la(s) 9:14 AM)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Joder qué parasitismo.



Joder que mentalidad de sierva.


----------



## Lenina (Viernes a la(s) 9:44 AM)

Antes de tener hijos me gustaba oír las historias de los hijos de los demás. Me parecían la mar de esclarecedoras y un buen material para aprender a ser mejor madre en el futuro. Viendo los errores y aciertos de los demás te puedes ahorrar bastantes tropiezos.


----------



## Tales90 (Viernes a la(s) 10:20 PM)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Qué plaaaaaaaaaaaaaastas que sois algunos con la excusa de la biología. ¡¡Animales!!!
> 
> Que no, simples, que no, que aunque os cueste creerlo hay hombres y mujeres (más los hombres) que no sienten el asqueroso instinto reproductivo; porque si lo prensamos en frío, y de manera analítica, el proceso de gestar y parir un niño es un pelín asqueroso, un rito sangriento y doloroso, un insulto al buen gusto, algo que te hace pensar en lo inverso que está el mundo hasta que lo aceptas.
> 
> ...



Pienso que no tienes razón en nada de lo que has dicho. Que cada uno siga su camino!!!


----------



## Ximena (Viernes a la(s) 10:35 PM)

Mi superpoder es poder escuchar con gesto de interés todo lo que me están contando cuando realmente ME IMPORTA UNA MIERDA.


----------



## Glokta (Viernes a la(s) 10:49 PM)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> A ver, estas respuestas que estáis dando algunos de "me importa una kaka el niño de mi amigo" pues tampoco.
> 
> Supongo que si yo tuviese amigas con hijos, o una vecina amable con niños, no me importaría ayudar a los críos de vez en cuando. Que me taladren la cabeza contándome chorradas mundanas de los peques no, pero alegrarte y ayudar al niño de familiar/vecino/amigo, etc, sí lo veo adecuado si es alguien cercano.
> 
> Hay muchos padres cenutrios que, a veces, necesitan que otra persona les de pautas/consejos.



El crio en si no, pero lo que rodea al crio pues si, mas o menos. Los asuntos de críos solo interesan a los que tienen críos


----------

